# Russian stock market opens March 24 2022 first time since start of war



## bigdog

https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-business-europe-c809eb2c008ffb34adb2c19c3eca7198

*Russian stock market, crushed by war, opens with big limits*

The Associated Press

The Russian stock market opened Thursday for limited trading under heavy restrictions for the first time since Moscow invaded Ukraine, coming almost a month after prices plunged and the market was shut down as a way to insulate the economy.

Trading of a limited number of stocks, including energy giants Gazprom and Rosneft, took place under curbs meant to prevent a repeat of the massive selloff on Feb. 24 that came in anticipation of Western economic sanctions.

The significant restrictions on trading Thursday underlined Russia’s economic isolation and the pressure on the financial system despite central bank efforts to curb market plunges. Foreigners could not sell stocks, and traders were barred from short selling — or betting prices will fall — while the government has said it will spend $10 billion on shares in coming months, a move that should support prices.

The benchmark MOEX index gained 4.4% as some companies partially recovered losses from the plunge on the day of the invasion. Airline Aeroflot bucked the positive trend by losing 16.4% — not a surprise after the U.S., European Union and others banned Russian planes from their airspaces.

Russian stocks were only a small part of emerging market share indexes even before the war and only for those with a high risk tolerance, given extensive cronyism, nontransparent accounting and widespread state interference. They lost any attraction for most foreign investors when the Moscow Exchange was dubbed “uninvestable” about a week into the war.

“The stock market is really almost a sideshow at this point,” said Chris Weafer, CEO at Macro-Advisory Ltd., a consulting firm. “It’s more a sentiment indicator because obviously companies are not raising any money on the stock market, and they won’t be able to.”

He said, however, that state-owned banks or funds may have been buying to support prices: “It does look like state-supported buying rather than any genuine interest on the part of investors.”

Government efforts to stabilize stocks and the ruble that has plunged in value are a way to show that some confidence was returning and “to try to get that message across to people not to panic, that this is a temporary situation that will improve,” Weafer said. Nonetheless, he added, the Russian financial system remained in a “fragile” state.

Tim Ash, senior emerging markets sovereign strategist at BlueBay Asset Management, said reopened trading was “deeply managed” and suggested that “for those Russians with some spare cash, there is nothing much else to buy as hedge to inflation and currency collapse.”

Restrictions like shutting down and restricting the stock market are among those that Russia has taken to shore up the financial system against utter collapse, but they also close off the economy to trade and investment that could fuel growth.

Some foreign hedge funds have expressed interest in shopping for distressed assets — viable companies trading at knocked-down prices — but they have no way to take part because of the trading restrictions, Weafer said.

A U.S. official called the severely restricted trading a “charade.”

“This is not a real market and not a sustainable model, which only underscores Russia’s isolation from the global financial system,” Daleep Singh, a deputy national security and economic adviser to President Joe Biden, said in a statement.

The economic turmoil in Russia from sanctions and the war has been severe. Hundreds of U.S., European and Japanese companies have pulled out of Russia. There have been bank runs and panic buying of sugar and other staples. The exchange rate of Russia’s ruble has tumbled.

Outside Russia, the reopening of stock trading on the Moscow Exchange has little impact, including on the vast majority of U.S. investors’ portfolios, said Leanna Devinney with Fidelity Investments.

The exchange’s market capitalization — about $773 billion at the end of last year, according to the World Federation of Exchanges — is a fraction of that of major Western or Asian markets. In comparison, the total of all equities on the New York Stock Exchange is roughly $28 trillion.

Russia’s central bank estimates that retail investors owned roughly 7.7 trillion rubles of stock, equal to $79 billion, as of late 2021.

Stocks last traded in Moscow on Feb. 25, a day after the MOEX sank 33% after Russian forces invaded Ukraine. Russia restarted trading in ruble-denominated government bonds earlier this week.

Roughly a week into the conflict, Russia was removed from emerging markets indexes compiled by MSCI after it determined the market to be “uninvestable.”

The London Stock Exchange suspended trading in shares of 27 companies with links to Russia on March 3, including some of the biggest in energy and finance. The shares lost most of their value before that: Rosneft dropped from $7.91 on Feb. 16 to 60 cents on March 2. Sberbank plunged from $14.90 to 5 cents.


----------



## bigdog

https://www.breakinglatest.news/bus...ding-day-gdp-russia-towards-a-historic-crash/

*Moscow Stock Exchange -3.6% in second day post-war trading day. GDP Russia towards a historic crash*

On its second day of trading following the suspension triggered by the start of the war in Ukraine, the MOEX index of the Moscow exchange immediately turned around, losing 3.66% to 2,484.13 points.

Yesterday the index closed in positive territory, up 4.4%, however retracing the strong gains at the start of the session, when it was up more than 10%.

The moves of the Russian central bank led by Elvira Nabiullina, which decided to restart trading on Russian shares in yesterday’s session, Thursday 24 March, after a stop that lasted about a month, however, prohibiting short selling, fueled the buy’s. and also preventing foreign investors from selling their shares. This last measure, decided at the end of February, will continue until next April 1st.

It must also be said that the Moscow Exchange has established the reopening of trading of 33 of the 50 overall stocks listed on the MOEX index.

Sales on gas giant Gazprom, oil producer Lukoil and bank Sberbank prevailed today. Well PhosAgro instead.

Meanwhile, Benjamin Hilgenstock and Elina Ribakova, economists of the IIF (Institute of International Finance), commented in a note reported by Bloomberg that they expect Russia’s GDP to contract by 15% in 2022, and by 3% in 2023, due to Vladimir Putin’s decision to invade Ukraine, thus antagonizing the whole world.

Economists have issued a preliminary outlook on the impact of the war; the forecasts could therefore also worsen, in the event of further sanctions.

What is clear is that if GDP contracted at the estimated rate, its value would drop to what it was 15 years ago.

“The negative effect on the medium-long term prospects could be even more important,” warned the two IIF experts.


----------



## bigdog

https://apnews.com/article/russia-u...tock-markets-f5653a258caf9c9ad100b853b81317b2

*Russian stocks slide as trading resumes for all companies*

Russian shares slumped as its stock market resumed trading of all companies Monday after a monthlong halt following the invasion of Ukraine.

The benchmark MOEX index slid 2.2% after the Moscow Exchange reopened for all of its several hundred listed companies, but with restrictions still in place to limit volatility. State-owned energy giant Gazprom fell 3.7%, while airline Aeroflot was up 3%.

The last full trading session in Moscow was on Feb. 25, a day after the index tumbled by a third after President Vladimir Putin ordered the invasion of Ukraine.

Prices whipsawed last week when the exchange tentatively reopened for two days of limited trading, with investors allowed to trade only 33 of the MOEX index’s 50 companies.

Some restrictions remained in place Monday to prevent another big selloff, including the daily session shortened to four hours and a ban on short-selling, which essentially involves betting on stock prices to go down.

Foreigners also are unable to sell shares until Friday — a restriction Russia put in place to counter Western sanctions against its financial system and the ruble, which has been sharply devalued.

Foreign investors are scrambling to figure out how to cut their Russian holdings in light of the sanctions. Investment analytics company MSCI removed the country from its emerging markets indexes, which are widely followed by fund managers, and dubbed the country’s stock market “uninvestable.”

Moscow’s stock exchange is tiny compared with other major ones like the New York Stock Exchange.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market
*The MOEX Russia index pared early gains to close 0.9% down at 2,408 on Tuesday, extending losses from the past two sessions, pressured by the energy sector as investors monitored the start of talks between Kyiv and Moscow. Despite closing in the red, authorities maintained market limitations to prevent selloffs, including bans on short sales and prohibiting foreigners from selling Russian equities. According to Finance Minister Siluanov, Russia has still not tapped into the RUB 1 trillion in funds allocated by the National Wealth Fund to buy domestic stocks. Energy heavyweights Gazprom (-4.9%) and Lukoil (-3.8%) closed with losses, after G7 states rejected the Kremlin’s demand of natural gas payments in rubles. At the same time Severstal (-3.8%) extended its downward momentum as it still faces default risk over its $12.6 million corporate bond. Conversely, Phosagro jumped 6.8%, benefiting from surging fertilizer prices.*​


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index held to early gains and closed 4.3% higher at 2,513 on Wednesday, snapping a 3-day losing streak, supported by banks and energy stocks as investors weighed on the validity of the Kremlin’s military pullback pledges. Still, authorities kept strong limitations in place to prevent a steep selloff, including a ban on short sales and a prohibition on foreigners from selling Russian equities. ​Despite the rebound, the Ministry of Finance said it has not yet tapped into the RUB 1 trillion in funds allocated by the National Wealth Fund to buy domestic stocks. Banking giants Sberbank (4.5%) and VTB (4%) closed with strong gains. Also, Gazprom (3.9%) partially rebounded from last session’s decline, as G7 countries and Moscow continue the dispute over the currency of payment for Russian gas. Meanwhile, shares from Russia’s largest mobile network operator MTS surged 33.4%, returning to pre-war levels after three consecutive sessions of steep declines.​


----------



## qldfrog

bigdog said:


> https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market
> 
> The MOEX Russia Index held to early gains and closed 4.3% higher at 2,513 on Wednesday, snapping a 3-day losing streak, supported by banks and energy stocks as investors weighed on the validity of the Kremlin’s military pullback pledges. Still, authorities kept strong limitations in place to prevent a steep selloff, including a ban on short sales and a prohibition on foreigners from selling Russian equities. ​Despite the rebound, the Ministry of Finance said it has not yet tapped into the RUB 1 trillion in funds allocated by the National Wealth Fund to buy domestic stocks. Banking giants Sberbank (4.5%) and VTB (4%) closed with strong gains. Also, Gazprom (3.9%) partially rebounded from last session’s decline, as G7 countries and Moscow continue the dispute over the currency of payment for Russian gas. Meanwhile, shares from Russia’s largest mobile network operator MTS surged 33.4%, returning to pre-war levels after three consecutive sessions of steep declines.​
> 
> View attachment 139724
> 
> View attachment 139725
> 
> 
> View attachment 139726



A shame we can not access it with the rouble going back to its usual USD value, we could have made a killing just on currency, and if going oil or phosphate....


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index surged 7.6% to close at 2,703 on Thursday, extending yesterday’s rebound in the exchange’s first full day of trading since Russia’s invasion. ​During the session, President Putin signed a decree stating that foreign purchases of LNG can only be made with rubles as of April 1st, a move that Western leaders outright rejected, while Germany already activated an emergency plan that could lead to energy rationing. Still, Gazprom shares closed 12.3% higher. ​Financial stocks also ended in the green, driven by VTB (15.4%) and Sberbank (6.8%), while shares from online retailer Ozon (33.2%) surged after the US removed its subsidiary bank from the list of sanctioned institutions. ​The central bank allowed short sales of certain securities for clearing members, but it remained prohibited for brokers’ clients. The exchange is amid a gradual reopening of its financial markets following a preventive shutdown that lasted a month to keep Russian assets from sustaining steep losses.​


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 2.6% higher at 2,773 on Friday, returning to levels last seen before Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, but still remains over 1000 points below January levels. 

The Central Bank of Russia relaxed capital controls further by allowing the transfer of funds abroad for individuals but excluded those from countries that supported sanctions. 

The banking sector led the gains, carried by VTB gaining 13.6% and Sberbank ending 7.5% higher. Also, state-owned energy giant Gazprom closed 3.7% higher after the natural gas kept flowing to Europe, in spite of the Kremlin pledging to immediately suspend supply if the European countries refuse to pay in roubles for deliveries. 

Meanwhile, Rusgrain shares plunged 11% after the Kremlin said it could limit agricultural exports to “unfriendly” states.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				













*The MOEX Russia Index closed 1% higher at 2,787 on Monday, gaining for the fourth consecutive session, as investors evaluated talks of further Western sanctions against Moscow amid reports of war crimes in Ukraine. *​*French President Emmanuel Macron said that a new round of sanctions targeting Russia was needed and that there were clear indications that Russian forces were responsible for the killings of civilians in the Ukrainian town of Bucha, while the German Defense Minister said the European Union must discuss banning the import of Russian gas. *​*Banks led the gains in Moscow, as VTB shares jumped 9.5% and Sberbank followed to close 5.7% higher. The metallurgical sector also booked gains, led by a 10.9% jump for Petropavlosk. *​*Gazprom ended 0.2% higher, on par with the energy sector amid reports that the German government is in talks with private buyers for Gazprom’s assets in the country.*​
*



*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




*The MOEX Russia Index plunged 4.5% to close at 2,663 on Tuesday, snapping a four-day winning streak as investors weighed the possibility of new sanctions and sovereign default. *​*The EU announced plans to ease out coal imports from Russia, barring €9 million from the Russian economy, in retaliation for war crimes in Ukraine. *​*In the meantime, the US treasury froze the Russian government off its dollar reserves in US banks, disabling Moscow from paying $552 million in principle and $84 million in coupons of sovereign bonds. *​*The payments were due to bond holders by April 4th, starting the 30-day grace period before a historic default. In the exchange, Gazprom shares fell 3.6% after the German energy authority nationalized Gazprom’s German subsidiary when the energy giant tried to sell it to two smaller Russian entities. *​*Financial stocks also took steep losses, led by an 8% decline for VTB and 7% for Sberbank.*​
*



*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.9% lower at 2,611 on Wednesday, as investors weighed on fresh sanctions from the US while awaiting on measures by the EU in retaliation to reports of civilian killings in Ukraine. ​Sberbank shares closed 8% lower after it was the prime target of US sanctions, which also included Alfabank and President Putin’s adult daughters. VTB shares also closed lower, declining 5%. ​The EU planned to ban the import of Russian coal, while policymakers discussed the extent of sanctions on other forms of Russian energy. ​Meanwhile, the Russian treasury edged closer to a default after sending payment for a dollar-denominated Eurobond in rubles, to which foreign banks refused to execute. ​The US treasury halted Russia from its dollar reserves in US banks, disabling Moscow from paying $552 million in principle and $84 million in coupons of debt. ​The payments were due to bond holders by April 4th, starting the 30-day grace period before default.​


----------



## qldfrog

I imagine the bond holders must be happy being unable to be paid,  by the US.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.9% higher at 2,635, lifted by banking stocks as investors continued to weigh on sweeping sanctions and Russia’s risk of sovereign default. ​On Wednesday, the US imposed sanctions on financial institutions and Russian elites and their families, in addition to banning Americans from investing in Russia. ​Sberbank shares closed 4.1% higher, partially recovering from yesterday's 8% slide as the prime target of US sanctions. ​Gains in the sector came despite Finance Minister Siluanov announcing the Kremlin will propose to abandon the payment of share dividends by state-owned banks for 2021. ​Meanwhile, default worries remained present the US treasury halted Russia from its dollar reserves in US banks, leading Moscow to attempt paying over $600 million for dollar-denominated Eurobond principle and coupons in rubles before being rejected by foreign banks. ​The payments were due to bond holders by April 4th, starting the 30-day grace period before default.​


----------



## divs4ever

RUSSIA STOCK MARKET BACK ONLINE​



 yes sometimes remembering history  , stops you from looking like a hypocrite


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.6% down at 2,593 on Friday, despite the Central Bank of Russia unexpectedly cutting its benchmark interest rate by 300bps to 17% to accommodate for the decline in economic activity, reflecting a shift in the balance of risks of accelerating price growth and financial stability.

Miners, energy stocks, and banks sank deeper in the wake of the US congress voting to ban oil, gas and coal imports from Russia.

The legislation codifies an executive order Biden issued last month, making it more difficult for a future president to reverse Biden’s action.

The EU also banned coal imports from Russia in its first move targeting Moscow’s crucial energy revenue, while discussing an embargo on Russian oil, gas and nuclear fuel.

Novatek shares ended 4.5% down, underperforming the energy sector, while oil giant Lukoil dropped 1.2%. Diamond miner Alrosa also dropped 10.4% after the US added the firm to its sanctions list. On the week, the MOEX fell 6%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index erased earlier gains to close 1.4% down at 2,557 on Monday, extending the 6% fall last week, pressured by banks and telecoms as investors weighed on news that the Central Bank of Russia shall partially lower capital controls that were put in place to protect the ruble. ​The bank removed a 12% commission for buying foreign currency through brokerages and is set to lift the ban on selling foreign currencies to individuals on April 18th. ​VTB fell 3.8% and Sberbank dropped 3.5% to lead the losses in the financial sector. ​At the same time, Lukoil closed 0.6% down after having been up by 1.8% in the session, while Gazprom declined 2.6%. ​Also, Severstal plunged 4.7%, significantly underperforming the mining sector after its management announced it does not recommend paying dividends for Q4 2021 and Q1 2022, and that it will not publish its quarterly results for Q1. .​


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index closed 0.6% lower at 2,541 on Tuesday, partially recouping from being down 3.3% in the session as mounting sanctions from the West weighed down on the Russian financial and energy sector. 

EU executives announced that they are drafting an oil embargo on Russia, although countries have not yet come to an agreement on the penalties. 

Meanwhile, the Russian government announced it recommends companies to not issue payments on Eurobonds for debt holders outside foreign accounting systems, opting instead to redeem the bond value in rubles through Russian market infrastructures. 

Banks were among the biggest losers in Moscow, with Sberbank falling 2.4% and VTB ending 1.8% lower. 

Also, Lukoil dropped 0.9% and Novatek declined 2.2% as European nations attempt to ease their dependency on Russian energy. 

Meanwhile, higher fertilizer prices pressured Rusgrain to fall 6.4%.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.5% down at 2,528 on Wednesday, notching a fourth consecutive session of decline, amid concerns of prolonged conflict and added sanctions after President Putin said peace talks with Ukraine are at a dead end.

Sentiment was also dented after the central bank said that consumer inflation will continue to rise through the year and the ruble will remain volatile.

Mining stocks led the losses in Moscow, with Polyus and Severstal dropping over 2.2% each, while Polymetal fell 1.9% after it postponed the decision on its 2021 dividend payments amid hits caused by sanctions.

Hypermarket chain Lenta continued to plunge, losing 9.7% this session and 48% since the start of April amid soaring food prices and shortages.

On the other hand, Rosbank ended 9.9% higher, extending its surge to 213% on the week after it was sold by Societe Generale to Interoos Capital, a firm linked to oligarch Vladimir Potanin.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index plunged 4.9% to end at 2,405 on Thursday, the lowest close since stock trading re-opened from a month-long suspension on March 24, amid concerns of prolonged conflict and added sanctions.

Investors fled to other forms of fixed income securities after sweeping Western sanctions led firms across all sectors to refuse to pay dividends. 

Energy stocks were among the biggest losers, as European countries continue to look for oil and gas imports elsewhere.

Gazprom fell 5.4% and Lukoil tumbled 4.4%, while Novatek shares plunged over 8%. Meanwhile, Polymetal extended yesterday’s decline to drop 5.6% after it announced it postponed its dividend payout decision.

Severstal lost 3.7% in the session, also delaying its decision after having defaulted on its $12.6 Eurobond in March.

On the other hand, Rosbank was 9.8% higher, extending its surge to 235% on the week after it was sold by Societe Generale to Interoos Capital, a firm linked to oligarch Vladimir Potanin.


----------



## bigdog

*







*






						MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index dropped 3.4% to close at 2,343 on Monday, extending last week’s 6.5% drop to its lowest since stock trading returned from its month-long suspension, as the risk of new sanctions on Russia continued to weigh on sentiment.

EU Commission President Ursula von der Leyen said over the weekend that the EU could soon impose its sixth package of sanctions to target Russia’s banking and energy sectors.

Also, Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi said his proposal to put a price cap on Russian natural gas is gaining support, reflected in steep losses for the energy sector in today’s session.

Lukoil shares plunged over 7%, while Gazprom closed 2.9% lower. At the same time, financials took heavy hits, as Sberbank and VTB lost 5.3% and 5.5%, respectively.

Lastly, TCS Group shares fell 9%, marking eight consecutive sessions of decline as the holding group was significantly affected by sanctions. .


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.1% down at 2,317 on Tuesday, amid concerns over the Russian economy and the prospect of additional western sanctions.

Central Bank of Russia Governor Elvira Nabiullina warned Monday that the Russian economy “will enter a period of structural transformation” in the 2nd and 3rd quarters, interpreted as signals of harsh economic contraction.

Also, EU Commission President Ursula von der Leyen said over the weekend that the EU could soon impose its sixth package of sanctions to target Russia’s banking and energy sectors.

Financial stocks led the losses in Moscow, with Sberbank falling 2.9% and VTB ending 1.7% lower.

Meanwhile, Tatneft shares dropped 3.5% as it was one of the first Russian firms to begin the process of delisting their depository receipts from foreign bourses.

The move came after the central bank announced firms had to complete the delisting by May 5th, following the decree signed by President Putin to limit foreign control on Russian firms.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index erased earlier losses to close 0.6% higher at 2,330 on Wednesday, with rebounds from the financial sector and mining stocks as investors continue to digest risks with the prospect of additional sanctions from the West.

VTB led the gains to end 3.2% higher, while Sberbank closed 1% up.

Severstal outperformed the mining sector to gain 4.1%, extending its rebound to three consecutive sessions in the green.

Meanwhile, the European Union said it is considering an oil embargo on Russia, with EU Commission members in talks with oil companies to negotiate alternative suppliers.

The move pressured Lukoil shares to close 4% down, while Gazprom dropped 0.9%.

The sixth package of sanctions from the EU could also include harsh penalties on lending giant Sberbank and a ban on nuclear fuel. .


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index fell 2.6% to close at 2,271 on Thursday, falling to the lowest level in two months as the energy and financial sectors were pressured by new sanctions from the West.

In the latest developments, the US joined the EU and Canada to ban Russia-linked ships from American territory, further obstructing imports of Russian goods after President Putin declared victory of the siege of Mariupol.

Sberbank shares sunk 3.4%, while VTB closed 1.6% lower.

Besides drafts of sanctions on Russian energy, European states continue to search for alternative supplies of energy to reduce dependency in Russia.

Gazprom fell 4% and Lukoil plunged 7.8%.

Meanwhile, Yandex declined over 8% after the e-commerce giant announced it suspended all financial forecasts for 2022 and scaled back its planned investments, due to Moscow’s deteriorating isolation from the world economy.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russian Index closed 1.7% down at 2,232 on Friday, extending the weekly loss to 8%, pressured by financial stocks as investors continue to monitor moves by the Central Bank of Russia ahead of their meeting next week.

After stating that the Russian economy “will enter a period of structural transformation” in the 2nd and 3rd quarters, interpreted as signals of harsh economic contraction, CBR Governor Nabiullina signaled that the bank could slash rates further in its next decision.

Risks of a sixth EU sanctions package pressured Sberbank to lose 1.4%.

Lukoil declined 3.7%, closing the week 22% down, as European states seek alternative energy supplies while the EU Commission announced it was working on cost cutting measures to make a Russian oil embargo possible.

Meanwhile, Novatek fell 2.9% after it announced it will not publish its operating results for Q1, citing the suspensions of depository receipts from international bourses and sanctions as reasons.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 2.1% lower at 2,186 on Monday, falling to its lowest in two months, as the prolonged invasion of Ukraine and risk of further sanctions against Moscow continued to weigh on Russian equities.

Reports indicated that the EU is preparing “smart sanctions” for its sixth package against Russian oil imports that may be unveiled later this week, aimed at maximizing pressure on Russia with minimal collateral damage.

Sanction threats and lower crude prices due to growth jitters in China pressured the energy sector to close in the red.

Prospects of economic penalties also pressured the financial sector, with Sberbank ending 4.3% lower.

The lender’s shares have lost 23% of their value since the start of the month, amid reports that it is also a primary target in the EU’s sixth sanction package.

On the earnings front, Polyus fell 4.5% after it declined to publish its operating results while Polymetal plunged 8.6% after posting a 6% y-o-y decrease in production.


----------



## qldfrog

bigdog said:


> MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
> 
> 
> The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MOEX Russia Index closed 2.1% lower at 2,186 on Monday, falling to its lowest in two months, as the prolonged invasion of Ukraine and risk of further sanctions against Moscow continued to weigh on Russian equities.
> 
> Reports indicated that the EU is preparing “smart sanctions” for its sixth package against Russian oil imports that may be unveiled later this week, aimed at maximizing pressure on Russia with minimal collateral damage.
> 
> Sanction threats and lower crude prices due to growth jitters in China pressured the energy sector to close in the red.
> 
> Prospects of economic penalties also pressured the financial sector, with Sberbank ending 4.3% lower.
> 
> The lender’s shares have lost 23% of their value since the start of the month, amid reports that it is also a primary target in the EU’s sixth sanction package.
> 
> On the earnings front, Polyus fell 4.5% after it declined to publish its operating results while Polymetal plunged 8.6% after posting a 6% y-o-y decrease in production.
> 
> View attachment 140847
> 
> View attachment 140848



Actually, Monday losses could be a reflection of commodities fall and indicative of an expected ? fall here on the asx miners today?


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index jumped 6.1% to close at 2,318 on Tuesday, recouping loses after sinking to a two-month in the previous session, as investors continued to assess risks surrounding the ongoing war in Ukraine and the potential of a sixth package of sanctions form the EU.

Prospects of another rate cut by the Central Bank of Russia this week also aided sentiment, while President Putin proposed reducing the subsidized mortgage rate to 9% from 12%.

Banking shares led the gains, with Sberbank surging 9.4% and VTB gaining 5.3%.

The energy sector also lifted the index, with Lukoil and Gazprom both closing over 9% higher as EU states are yet to agree on the extent of penalties on Russian energy.

In the meantime, TCS Group jumped 8.7%, as investors continue to monitor whether the sanctioned founder Oleg Tinkov will sell his stake.


----------



## bigdog

_





						MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				



_
The MOEX Russia Index closed 4.6% higher at 2,424 on Wednesday, extending the sharp rebound in the previous session.

Gazprom shares ended 5.1% higher after the state-backed natural gas monopoly halted gas supplies to Poland and Bulgaria, seen as Russia’s biggest retaliation to Western sanctions as EU states refused to pay for the gas in rubles.

Financial stocks also booked sharp gains, with Sberbank ending 7.1% and VTB gaining 4.4%.

Further, shares from TCS group surged 20.1%, extending the recent rebound after the Bank of Russia ordered brokers to account for Russian shares received from the conversion of foreign depository receipts at 0.2% of their value.

Stocks in the tech sector also ended significantly higher, as sentiment was supported by prospects of another rate cut by the Russian central bank this week.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index ended 1.7% lower at 2,384 on Thursday, erasing gains after having been up over 3% on the session as renewed sanction threats from the West pressured Russian blue-chip stocks, while investors monitored the Kremlin’s move to halt gas supplies to Bulgaria and Poland.

State-backed giant Sberbank was among the main losers, ending 5.5% lower amid reports that Germany was closer to backing the EU’s sixth package of sanctions.

Besides harsh penalties against Sberbank, the measures could include an oil embargo, pressuring Lukoil shares to drop 3.7%.

On the other hand, Gazprom outperformed the broader index and ended slightly higher after reporting a net profit of RUB 2.2 trillion for 2021, over 13 times that of the previous year, mostly due to higher gas prices.

Investors now turn to tomorrow's Central Bank of Russia decision, where policymakers are expected to cut the key rate by 200bps to 15%.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index ended 2.6% higher at the 2,445 on Friday, rebounding from last session’s losses, supported by banks and the energy sector as investors digested the central bank’s 300bps interest rate cut.

VTB gained 5.1%, following news that it could merge with state-backed banks Otkritie and RNCB.

The energy sector also improved, with Lukoil shares surging 7.3% higher despite its refusal to publish quarterly results, while Gazprom appreciated 1.2%.

Still, the index ended the month nearly 10% lower after resuming trading from a month-long suspension on March 24.

Since then, movements in Russian markets have been artificially supported by capital controls, including a ban on short selling of stocks and a prohibition on foreigners from selling Russian equities.

Selling momentum also came as suspension of dividend payments have been a common occurrence since the Russian invasion of Ukraine, with sweeping sanctions from Western states pressuring Russian firms across all sectors.










6 Month Chart


----------



## bigdog

Russian MOEX closed Monday for May day holiday


----------



## bigdog

The MOEX is closed on Monday and Tuesday for Labor and Spring Day celebrations.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				





*The MOEX Russia Index closed 2.9% lower at 2,373 on Wednesday, following a holiday-extended weekend, as Russia came under pressure from a fresh round of sanctions from the EU due its prolonged invasion of Ukraine.*
The EU Commission proposed a six-month phase out of oil import imports from Russia, which sum to nearly $450 million per day according to think tank Bruegel.​Both Lukoil and Rosneft shares fell 3.1% amid the fresh restrictions, while Gazprom dropped 2.6% despite not being directly targeted.​The sanction package also targeted Russia’s largest bank, Sberbank, which closed 4.4% down after the announcement that it will be taken off the SWIFT transaction system.​Other stocks in the financial sector also booked losses, led by a 7.9% decline for TCS Group.​In retaliation, President Putin signed a decree that grants the Kremlin power to terminate raw material exports to “unfriendly states”, pressuring miners and agricultural stocks to also close sharply in the red.​




​


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.3% higher at 2,404 on Thursday, partially recovering from the 3% decline in the previous session as investors reassessed the impact of new western sanctions on Russian equity.

The EU’s latest proposal included a six-month phase out of Russian crude oil imports, to which multiple EU states protested due to the reliability that many economies have on Russian oil.

The sixth package of sanctions also included penalties on the Russian financial sector, specifically targeting state-backed Sberbank by removing it from the SWIFT system.

The session saw strong rebounds from stocks that were hit by sanction announcements in the last session, with Lukoil gaining 2.7%, while Sberbank closed 1.3% higher and TCS Group jumped over 2%.

Selling pressure from sanctions have been limited, as Russian markets have been artificially supported by capital controls, including a ban on short selling of stocks and a prohibition on foreigners from selling Russian equities.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.5% down at 2,393 on Friday, ending a shortened week 2.5% down, pressured by the possibility of extended contraction of the Russian economy as more sanctions are looming.

The EU Commission proposed changes to the sixth package of sanctions announced on Wednesday, allowing states that are more dependent on Russian oil to have additional time in phasing out their imports, thus strengthening expectations that the embargo will materialize.

The financial sector took the biggest hit, with VTB dropping 1.6% and Sberbank losing 1.4%, while energy giant Lukoil closed 0.9% down.

Still, the selling pressure from sanctions has been relatively limited as Russian markets have been artificially supported by capital controls, including a ban on short-selling of stocks and a prohibition on foreigners from selling Russian equities.

*The MOEX will be closed on Monday and Tuesday due to Victory Day celebrations.*











*








*


----------



## bigdog

*The MOEX will be closed on Monday and Tuesday due to Victory Day celebrations.*


----------



## bigdog

*The MOEX was closed on Monday and Tuesday due to Victory Day celebrations.*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed slightly lower at 2,837 on Wednesday, starting a shortened trading week following Victory Day celebrations with pressure from miners and energy stocks as investors continued to monitor talks within the EU regarding their sixth package of sanctions.

Lukoil shares ended 0.8% down amid the prolonged threat that the EU could impose a six-month phase out of Russian oil imports, which would mark the strongest retaliatory measure against Moscow so far, should reluctant states accept the penalties.

At the same time, Gazprom ended 0.8% higher, even though gas flows from Russia were halted at a Ukrainian transit point, responsible for roughly 8% of total volumes that to Europe.

Meanwhile, Rusagro shares jumped over 3.6% after the group posted a yearly revenue increase of 23% to RUB 61.5 billion for Q1, largely due to surging agricultural commodity prices after Russia’s invasion. .


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index closed 3.7% lower at 2,298 on Thursday, the lowest over two weeks, pressured by the energy and financial sectors as investors continued to monitor EU talks regarding their sixth package of sanctions.

Lukoil shares declined 5.2% amid the prolonged threat that the EU could impose a six-month phase out of Russian oil imports, which would mark the strongest retaliatory measure against Moscow should Brussels find consensus with reluctant states vetoing the sanctions.

Also, Gazprom fell 4.7% as gas flows to Europe through Ukraine remained restricted, while investors digested a round of sanctions from Moscow on the former German unit of Gazprom, now state-owned, and the owner of the Polish portion of the Yamal pipeline.

Still, selling pressure from sanctions has been relatively limited as Russian markets have been artificially supported by capital controls, including a prohibition on foreigners from selling Russian equities.


----------



## JohnDe

​


> Analysis: The Rise And Fall Of Russia's Stock Market​
> The U.K. government revoked the Moscow Exchange's status as a “recognized stock exchange” last week. The action came in response to Bank of Russia’s Feb. 28 decision to institute restrictions on foreign investors after international sanctions were placed on Russia following its invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> "With the Moscow Stock Exchange failing to withdraw their restrictions on foreign investors, the U.K. had no choice but to remove its recognized status," said Lucy Frazer, financial secretary to the Treasury, in announcing the government’s decision.
> 
> "This will stop further money being channeled into Russian assets and send a clear message that there is no case for new investment in Russia."
> 
> This decision further isolated the Moscow Exchange from the global financial environment, intensifying the pariah status of an entity that was once hailed as being among the most vibrant platforms for global investors.
> 
> An Exciting Ascent: The Moscow Exchange is the union of two exchanges created in the wake of the Soviet Union’s demise and the establishment of the Russian Federation: the Moscow Interbank Currency Exchange (MICEX) and the Russian Trading System (RTS). The two exchanges had a combined capitalization valued at $4.5 billion ahead of their merger in December 2011, and the new entity was hailed in Russia as being the nation’s platform to emerge as an international financial center.
> 
> "Today we celebrate the merger of the two exchanges, and tomorrow we get back to work on building a world-class financial infrastructure for Russia," said Ruben Aganbegyan, president and CEO of the combined entity, on the day of its merger.
> 
> The Moscow Exchange raised approximately $500 million in an initial public offering on Feb. 15, 2013, the largest Moscow-based IPO up to that time. The IPO generated interest from institutional investors around the world and was more than twice oversubscribed.
> 
> Over the years, the Moscow Exchange expanded its focus to include trading markets in bonds, derivatives, equities, foreign exchange, money markets and precious metals. It also took on the operations for Russia's central securities depository and became Russia's largest clearinghouse.
> 
> According to a Reuters report, foreigners owned about 80% of the tradable stocks on the Moscow exchange as of July 2021, which were worth approximately $200 billion. That was up from 65.6% in 2020.
> 
> According to Natalia Loginova, the Moscow Exchange’s head of primary markets, the majority of global institutional investors putting their money into Russia’s stock market were from the U.S. and Canada (54%), with 22% from the U.K. and 21% from elsewhere in Europe.
> 
> A Dismal Decline: The Moscow Exchange weathered a period of volatility in 2014 when Russia invaded Ukraine and annexed the Crimea region. Despite condemnation and limited sanctions by the U.S. and European nations against the government of President Vladimir Putin, the Russian stock market continued operating throughout that crisis.
> 
> But with Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in February, the Moscow Exchange found itself in a very different environment. On Feb. 24, the Russian government shut down the Moscow Exchange, and three days later issued a new mandate that prohibited foreign investors from selling securities. Trading did not resume until March 24, but only with new restrictions that included a ban on short selling.
> 
> The Moscow Exchange quickly became the target of the retaliatory sanctions and political isolation aimed at Putin’s government following the war in Ukraine. On March 2, the Federation of European Securities Exchanges disassociated itself from the Moscow Exchange.
> 
> "In light of the Russian government's actions, the FESE Board has recommended that the General Assembly vote to exclude the Moscow Exchange from the association, stripping it of FESE observer member status," the organization said in a statement.
> 
> The World Federation of Exchanges (WFE), the global industry association for exchanges and clearing houses, suspended the Moscow Exchange from its organization on March 4. The Moscow Exchange had been a WFE member since 2009.
> 
> "This decision, which is consistent with the global response to this matter, was not taken lightly," said the WFE in a press statement, noting that the Moscow Exchange was not expelled, and the organization would review its status at a later date.
> 
> The aforementioned action by the U.K. government on May 5 that revoked the Moscow Exchange’s status as a “recognized stock exchange” prevents securities traded in Russia from receiving certain U.K. tax treatments and reliefs. However, this would only apply to new investments — existing investments will not be affected.
> 
> For its part, the Moscow Exchange has stoically carried on without dwelling on the unprecedented circumstances hampering its operations. In its first-quarter earnings report published last month, it reported fee and commission income during the quarter was up by 15.1% to approximately $151 million, which it credited to “robust trading volumes in January and February 2022.” It also noted that EBITDA rose by 17.8% to roughly $157 million and net profit grew by 18.5% to $11.4 million.
> 
> For the second quarter, the exchange curtly acknowledged that it “expects a meaningful decline in trading volumes that may persist in subsequent quarters.”


----------



## JohnDe

> *Russia is on track for a record trade surplus*
> Imports have collapsed, but exports are holding up
> 
> Within days of Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine, Russia’s financial system seemed on the verge of collapse. The West imposed a range of financial sanctions, notably on the Russian central bank’s foreign-exchange reserves, that sent the rouble plunging and led citizens to withdraw cash frantically. Then the central bank raised interest rates, imposed capital controls and injected liquidity into the banking system, and some of these misfortunes reversed. Although a chunk of Russia’s currency reserves remains frozen, the country still generates about $1bn a day from its energy exports.
> 
> Russia has stopped publishing detailed monthly trade statistics. But figures from its trading partners can be used to work out what is going on. They suggest that, as imports slide and exports hold up, Russia is running a record trade surplus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 9th China reported that its goods exports to Russia fell by over a quarter in April, compared with a year earlier, while its imports from Russia rose by more than 56%. Germany reported a 62% monthly drop in exports to Russia in March, and its imports fell by 3%. Adding up such flows across eight of Russia’s biggest trading partners, we estimate that Russian imports have fallen by about 44% since the invasion of Ukraine, while its exports have risen by roughly 8%.
> 
> Imports have collapsed partly because sanctions on the Russian central bank and the expulsion of some lenders from the swift interbank messaging network have made it harder for consumers and firms to buy Western goods. Elina Ribakova of the Institute of International Finance (iif), a bankers’ group, says that regulatory uncertainty was also a big factor at first, as Western firms were unsure which Russian banks came under sanctions. Logistical disruptions, including decisions by Western firms to suspend deliveries to Russia, mattered, too. The early depreciation of the rouble also dampened Russian demand for imports, says Claus Vistesen of Pantheon Macroeconomics, a consultancy.
> 
> Russia’s exports, meanwhile, have held up surprisingly well, including those directed to the West. Sanctions permit the sale of oil and gas to most of the world to continue uninterrupted. And a spike in energy prices has boosted revenues further.
> 
> As a result, analysts expect Russia’s trade surplus to hit record highs in the coming months. The iif reckons that in 2022 the current-account surplus, which includes trade and some financial flows, could come in at $250bn (15% of last year’s gdp), more than double the $120bn recorded in 2021. That sanctions have boosted Russia’s trade surplus, and thus helped finance the war, is disappointing, says Mr Vistesen. Ms Ribakova reckons that the efficacy of financial sanctions may have reached its limits. A decision to tighten trade sanctions must come next.
> 
> But such measures could take time to take effect. Even if the eu enacts its proposal to ban Russian oil, the embargo would be phased in so slowly that the bloc’s oil imports from Russia would fall by just 19% this year, says Liam Peach of Capital Economics, a consultancy. The full impact of these sanctions would be felt only at the start of 2023—by which point Mr Putin will have amassed billions to fund his war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is on track for a record trade surplus
> 
> 
> Imports have collapsed, but exports are holding up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.economist.com


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index reversed losses and closed slightly higher at 2,308 on Friday, but still ended the shorter trading week 3.6% lower as investors monitored the development of sanctions between Russia and the EU.

Gazprom shares ended the session up 2.2% up despite suspended gas flows through the Yamal pipeline, after the Kremlin banned transactions between Gazprom and the pipeline’s polish owner, Europol Gaz, among other gas units in Europe.

Russia’s sanctions retaliated the prolonged threat that the EU could impose a six-month phase out of Russian oil imports, the strongest measure against Moscow yet, should Hungary back the embargo.

Conversely, the mining sector dropped 1.3%, pressured by expectations of lower exports amid a stronger ruble.

Depsite ending with losses, Russian markets have been artificially supported by capital controls, including a prohibition on foreigners from selling Russian equities.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 2.5% higher at 2,365 on Monday, rebounding from the 3.6% slump in the previous week as investors continued to monitor the development of the sixth package of sanctions from the EU.

Lukoil gained 3.3% despite its directors not recommending dividend payments for 2021, while Hungary holds the EU back from implementing its phase-out of Russian oil.

Also, Gazprom jumped 3.6% after it reported that it increased exports to non-CIS countries in the first half of May, especially China, despite recent woes after the Kremlin sanctioned key European gas distributors.

Still, selling pressure from sanctions has been relatively limited as Russian markets have been artificially supported by capital controls, including a prohibition on foreigners from selling Russian equities.

On the data front, Russian inflation climbed to a 20-year high of 17.8% in April, but the monthly increase came at 1.6%, significantly decelerating from the 7.6% surge in March.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index closed 2.5% higher at 2,424 on Tuesday, as investors continued to monitor Europe’s willingness to transact with Russia’s heavyweight energy sector amid the possibility of restrictions in the near future.

Energy stocks led the gains as the EU failed to reach an agreement for the sixth sanction package during its foreign ministers meeting yesterday, with chief diplomat Borrell stating consensus with reluctant states, mainly Hungary, could take weeks.

Rosneft shares jumped over 4%.

At the same time, Gazprom extended its rebound to rise 5.7% as investors await the firm's dividend payment decision later this month.

The EU Commission relaxed its recent stance with the Kremlin’s gas payment demands, as its revised guidelines do not prevent ruble payments to Gazprom.

European energy giants, such as Eni and Engie, are already seen complying, with reports that the former intends to open an account at Gazprombank to pay for this month's gas supply.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.9% higher at 2,445 on Wednesday, extending gains for a fourth straight session, supported by stocks in the energy and telecommunication sectors.

Energy stocks continued to rise as the EU failed to reach an agreement for the sixth sanction package, with chief diplomat Borrell stating consensus with reluctant states, mainly Hungary, could take weeks.

Rosneft shares led the gains among oil companies to close 2.4% higher.

At the same time, multiple European utilities and energy companies signaled that they would continue to buy natural gas from Russia, opening accounts with Gazprombank to pay for supplies in euros, while Eni previously stated it would also open a ruble account.

Gazprom stocks closed 2.3% higher, while investors also await the company’s announcement next week on whether issue of dividends.

Meanwhile, Mobile TeleSystems shares surged around 11.7% after its Board recommended paying a record RUB 33.85 in dividends.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.4% lower at 2,437 on Thursday, putting an end to four consecutive sessions in the green with strong declines from financial stocks and the metallurgical sector.

TCS Group shares plunged nearly 6% following the announcement of dividend payment suspension and publication of a lower net profit for the first quarter of 2022.

At the same time, miners fell 0.5% on average, led by a 3.4% decline for Petropavlovsk, as a stronger ruble made their exports more expensive.

On the other hand, energy stocks ended higher as Russian Deputy Prime Minister Novak stated that oil rejected by European countries could be sold to other regions, even though the EU’s sixth package of sanction showed little sign of progression this week.

Surgutneftegaz led the gains in the sector, ending 5% higher, after its Board recommended paying RUB 4.73 dividends.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 2.6% lower at 2,374 on Friday, extending the slight decline from the previous session, pressured by chemicals and retail stocks as investors digested the announcement that the central bank will lift the ban on short selling for brokerage clients on June 1st.

Fertilizer producers led the losses, driven by a 6% plunge for PhosAgro shares.

Miners also booked steep losses, with a near 5% drop for Petropavlovsk, tracking other export-heavy industries as the ruble strengthened to a 4-year high.

In the meantime, Rusal fell 3.5% after announcing it will not pay dividends for the 2021 financial year, further denting sentiment regarding fixed returns from Russian equities.

*Still, the index closed the week 2.9% higher*.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index closed 3% lower at 2,302 on Monday, erasing last week’s 2.9% increase and extending the index’s volatile momentum as investors continued to digest the announcement that the central bank will lift the ban on equity short-selling for brokerage clients on June 1st.

The losses were led by miners and fertilizer producers, with a strengthening ruble once again pressuring projections of export volumes.

Also, precious metal producer Polymetal lost 5.8% amid rumors that copper giant UGMK would buy some Polymetal assets or launch a complete takover.

Energy stocks also declined, with Lukoil shares ending 5.3% lower while Tatneft plunged 7.8% after announcing its dividend payments for 2021.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index ended 0.4% lower at 2,294 on Tuesday, the lowest close in a month, as investors continued to digest the announcement that the central bank will lift the ban on equity short selling for brokerage clients on June 1st.

Miners, retailers, energy stocks, and fertilizer producers booked the sharpest losses.

Lukoil shares dropped 2.7% and Tatneft fell nearly 4% after EU Commission President Von der Leyen said an agreement to phase out Russian oil imports could emerge in the next few days.

At the same time, MMK shares plunged over 6% and Petropavlovsk lost nearly 5% to lead the losses among the miners.

Also, Magnit stocks ended 2.8% lower as investors awaited global depository receipts do be converted into local shares, a few days after Russian authorities prohibited to let Magnit’s GDR trade abroad.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.9% higher at 2,336 on Wednesday, bouncing back from four consecutive sessions of losses after the Central Bank of Russia announced an extraordinary rate-setting meeting on Thursday.

The central bank has slashed rates by 600bps in April and investors await a further reduction tomorrow after inflation expectations for the year ahead decreased to 11.5%, a level last seen in May 2021.

Oil stocks in Moscow booked sharp gains, with Lukoil shares rising over 5%, while Rosneft added 5.2% ahead of its board’s decision on whether it will distribute dividends.

VTB, Sberbank, and Gazprom ended higher.

Investors also digested additional sanctions by the US that will prohibit Moscow from paying debt holders through American banks, further increasing the odds of default on Eurobonds to be paid after May 25th


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index jumped 3.1% to close at 2,413 on Thursday, erasing its losses in the previous week after the Central Bank of Russia cut its policy rate by 300bps in an extraordinary meeting.

The move extended the central bank’s momentum of slashing its benchmark rate, now 900bps lower than when an emergency hike from the CBR in March took the key rate to 20% to protect a plunging ruble.

The construction sector benefited the most from a looser monetary setting, leading the gains in the session.

PIK Group shares jumped over 4%, while those of Gruppa LSR also closed higher.

In the meantime, Gazprom surged over 9% after the state-backed giant recommended dividend payments of RUB 52.53 per share.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.2% lower at 2,408 on Friday, reversing earlier gains in the session with sharp decreases from the financial and metallurgical sectors amid concerns of lower aggregate demand. Russian Minister of Economic Development Reshetnikov said that the population does not want to spend any money and a demand crisis is developing in the Russian economy.

At the same time, the minister raised concerns that overly-tight capital controls to lift the ruble could lead Russia to break into a deflationary spiral, after highlighting the importance that the CBR extraordinarily cut interest rates further this week.

Both the state-backed giant Sberbank and VTB ended over 1% lower, while internet service specialists Yandex and Ozon also closed sharply in the red after the latter warned about a possible default on its corporate debt in June.

Still, the MOEX Russia Index ended 1.4% higher on the week.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.3% lower at 2,400 on Monday, pressured by mining, fertilizer, and energy stocks as investors monitored developments surrounding the potential sixth package of sanctions by the EU and announcements of dividend payments by Russian blue chips.

Oil stocks closed lower, with Lukoil declining 1.6%, despite the EU failing to agree on a Russian oil embargo.

After trading sharply in the green, Rosneft shares declined over 4% as traders assessed the group’s board of directors' RUB 23.63 dividend recommendations, pointing to 50% of the oil company’s IFRS profits.

At the same time, state-backed transmission grid producer Federal Grid fell over 9% after the Russian government recommended not to pay the company's dividend for the 2021 financial year.

On the other hand, Gazprom closed sharply higher, despite news that The Netherlands refused to pay for gas in rubles.

The gas giant stated it would halt supplies starting on June 1st.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index fell 2% to close at 2,352 on Tuesday, dragged by the energy sector as investors assessed the EU’s sixth package of sanctions against Moscow due to the Russian invasion of Ukraine.

EU states agreed in principle to phase out 90% of Russian oil imports by the end of the year, increasing Hungary’s import leeway to reach a consensus after weeks of negotiations.

News of the embargo pressed Lukoil shares to fall nearly 4%, adding to a 13.6% drop during May, while Rosneft ended over 2% lower.

The sanctions package is also expected to include the removal of state-backed giant Sberbank from the SWIFT payment system, dragging its stock to decline 2%.

In the meantime, Gazprom ended 2.4% lower following news that it will cut gas supplies to The Netherlands and Denmark, after both nations refused to pay for supplies in rubles.

On the month, the MOEX index fell 3.7%.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.8% higher at 2,375 on Wednesday, partially recovering from last session’s steep losses as investors continued to assess the impact that the EU’s oil embargo could have on the Russian economy.

Investors also adapted to an equity market with fewer controls, as the CBR removed bans on short selling of securities and buying foreign currencies using credit leveraging that were in place since the start of Russia's invasion of Ukraine.

Sberbank shares led the gains and ended over 3% higher, after emphasizing that removal from the SWIFT payment system as part of the new round of EU sanctions will not change its current situation with international settlements.

At the same time, Gazprom closed 1.3% higher as investors further digested gas cuts to The Netherlands and Denmark.

On the other hand, Mechel stocks plunged over 23% after the coal miner’s board of directors recommended not to pay dividends.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-markethttps://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index fell 1.5% to close at 2,340 on Thursday, erasing gains from the previous session, as investors continued to assess the impact of the EU’s oil embargo on the Russian economy.

Losses could also be attributed to fewer controls in the Moscow Exchange after the CBR removed bans on short-selling of securities and buying foreign currencies using credit leveraging, leaving Russian equities more vulnerable to geopolitical downturns.

Severstal plunged more than 15% after the steel-producing giant was included in the US sanctions list.

Sberbank also underperformed the broader sector and closed 2.5% down after EU diplomats showed further supports to the bloc’s sixth round of sanctions.

Consequently, oil stocks also ended sharply lower, with Rosneft tanking 2% and Lukoil down 1%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index fell 1.4% to close at 2,307 on Friday, extending the weekly loss to 4.2%, pressured by new rounds of sanctions from the West.

The long awaited sixth package of sanctions from the EU was officially passed, placing a 6-8 month phase out on imports of Russian seaborne crude oil.

Energy stocks ended the session lower, with both Lukoil and Rosneft dropping more than 1%.

The package also excluded state-backed giant Sberbank from the SWIFT system, pressuring shares to decline 1.7% on the week.

In the meantime, Yandex CEO Volozh stepped down from operating the internet services giant after being included in the EU’s sanctions, pressuring shares to close 6% lower.

Lastly, steel producer Severstal extended its drop and plunged 31% on the week after being included in sanctions from the US.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index ended 1.1% lower at 2,283 on Monday, extending the 4.2% drop from the previous week to six-week lows, as Russian assets continued to be pressured by new sanctions from the West.

Yandex prolonged Friday’s sell-off by a similar magnitude and plunged 6.5%, after CEO Volozh was included in the EU’s sanctions and stepped down from operating the internet services giant.

The oil sector was also pressured, with Lukoil losing another 1% in the session as investors continued to assess the impact of the EU’s oil embargo on the Russian economy.

Meanwhile, fresh data from the exchange showed that trading volumes for Russian equities and corporate bonds fell 71% year-on-year to RUB 995.4 billion during May, pointing to investors’ lack of confidence in Russian assets amid sweeping penalties from the West.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed slightly higher at 2,291 on Tuesday, reversing losses after being nearly 2% down in the session but still hovering around six-week lows, with the focus remaining on the impact of a renewed round of sanctions from the West on the Russian economy.

Most support came from a 5% Aeroflot gain following news that it plans to raise $3 billion in an emergency share issue.

Still, the EU’s phase-out of Russian seaborn oil imports continued to pressure Moscow’s energy sector, with Rosneft ending 0.7% lower.

Lukoil shares erased losses and ended 0.4% higher amid a rebound in Urals prices, but remain 2% below levels before the sanction package was made official.

At the same time, the financial sector ended lower, with VTB and Sberbank down 1.2% and 0.4%, respectively.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russian Index extended intra-day gains and closed 1.2% higher at 2,319 on Wednesday, supported by gains in all sectors amid expectations that the CBR will slash interest rates in its meeting this Friday.

Investors spent the session awaiting fresh consumer inflation figures after the bell, hoping that a sharp slowdown from 20-year highs could translate to lower borrowing costs and relaxed capital controls from the central bank.

The CBR has already cut its key rate by 900bps since April, after Russia’s invasion of Ukraine led to an emergency rate hike to 20%, signaling a shift in the balance of risks of inflation and financial stability.

On the corporate front, Gazprom shares gained 3.4% to halt eight consecutive sessions of muted trading.

The financial sector also booked gains, with Sberbabk and VTB adding 1.4% and 0.8%, respectively.

On the other hand, Lukoil shares erased early gains and dropped 0.4%, tracking a wider spread between Urals and Brent oil.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russian Index closed 1.1% down at 2,293 on Thursday, erasing gains from the previous session as investors continued to assess Russia’s economic outlook amid the EU’s oil embargo.

The financial sector closed sharply in the red, with freshly sanctioned Sberbank down 1.4% while VTB subtracted nearly 2%.

The heavyweight energy sector also booked losses, with Gazprom ending lower to partially erase yesterday’s rally.

Lukoil stocks dropped 1.8% to its lowest close since April, as EU sanctions on Russian oil continued to pressure the sector.

Trade data from last week showed that oil export revenues fell 10% from the previous period, despite notching a 6-week high in trading volume, as lower demand from Europe sank the prices for Urals crude.

On the data front, Russian inflation slowed to 17.1% in May, setting the stage for further rate cuts for the CBR decision tomorrow.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The Moex Russia index closed 0.4% or 8 points lower at 2286 on Friday as traders weighed a bigger-than-expected interest rate cut and an ease in capital controls.

The Bank of Russia lowered the key interest rate to pre-invasion levels, and hinted further cuts could follow.

At the same time, the finance ministry said Russian exporters will no longer have to sell their foreign currency earnings.

The ratio of mandated revenue conversion for export denominated business was initially set at 80% but reduced to 50% last month. 

For the week, the index ended 1% lower.










6 Month Chart


----------



## bigdog




----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index closed a volatile session slightly higher at 2,288 on Tuesday, resuming trading after a long weekend as looser monetary conditions set by the central bank offset the negative outlook for Russia’s economy amid stronger energy sanctions and worsening global sentiment.

Utilities led the gains, with Unipro shares soaring 21.7% after Finnish energy giant Fortum said it is selling its Russian assets, including its Unipro stake.

Gazprom, Inter Rao, and FGC UES also closed sharply higher amid speculation that energy giants will compete to acquire Fortum’s power grid assets, with the deadline for a binding deal set for the end of the month.

On Friday, the Central Bank of Russia cut its benchmark interest rate by 150bps to 9.5%, marking a return to pre-Ukraine invasion levels and lifting energy demand.

Still, Lukoil shares extended recent losses and underperformed the energy sector, tracking a wider Brent-Urals spread amid the EU’s oil embargo.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.3% higher at 2,319 on Wednesday, bouncing back from six-week lows with support from banks and a rebound from miners, while investors continued to assess the outlook for the Russian economy amid stronger energy sanctions.

Banking giants Sberbank and VTB were both in the green, led by the latter after VTB’s CEO said that the bank plans to return to profitability in 2023.

Oil stocks were also higher, with Lukoil shares surging 5.7% in the session and Rosneft gaining 1% on the back of higher Urals prices.

On the other hand, Gazprom edged 0.6% lower after announcing it cut shipments in the Nord Stream pipeline by 60%, while reducing Italian flows by 15%.

Still, losses for the stock were capped by surging gas prices due to the measure, which lifted Novatek shares by over 5%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 2.2% higher at 2,370 on Thursday, extending last session’s jump with support from the energy sector and mining stocks, as investors continued to assess the outlook for the Russian economy amid continued isolation from the West.

Oil stocks were among the top gainers, with Lukoil and Tatneft both adding nearly 3% on the back of a narrower spread between Brent and Urals and higher crude exports to India.

Gains in the financial sector also supported the index, with banks rebounding from recent lows and both VTB and Sberbank closing more than 1% higher.

On the other hand, Gazprom shares pared gains and closed slightly lower, as the natural gas giant continued to cut supplies to Europe.

Flows in the Nord Stream 1 pipeline remained at 40% capacity, while Italy’s Eni stated it only received 65% of supplies it had booked, heightening uncertainty of future gas supplies to Europe.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.7% lower at 2,354 on Friday, pulling back from two consecutive sessions of growth as energy supply to Europe took the spotlight.

Gazprom extended its decline after it cut the capacity of its Nord Stream 1 pipeline to 40% this week.

European authorities accused Moscow of weaponizing energy to spark a crisis, raising concerns that Russia’s economic isolation could increase.

The cuts were recorded as fresh data from Kpler showed Russian energy exports to Asia have surged in May, with Indian Urals crude import volumes rising over 800% compared to pre-invasion levels, while Russia PM Novak said that gas deliveries are also seen higher.

Elsewhere, Sberbank and VTB edged up after the CBR said larger banks don’t need extra capitalization, and constructors gained after President Putin proposed a cut to the subsidized mortgage rate in his speech at the St. Petersburg Economic Forum.

The benchmark MOEX index closed the week 3.1% higher.











*6 Month chart*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




​
The MOEX Russia Index closed over 2% higher at 2,404 on Monday with support from banks, while investors continued to monitor Russia’s energy supply to Europe.

Sberbank and VTB jumped 6% and 4.7%, respectively, while Rosbank shares surged 10% after owner Interros Capital announced a share buyback.

Meanwhile, Gazprom shares fell after it cut supplies to Europe further.

Flows via the Nord Stream 1 pipeline fell under the 40% capacity level from last week, while Italy reported to receive less than half of planned supply.

European authorities accused Moscow of weaponizing energy to spark a crisis, exacerbating concerns that Russia’s economic isolation could increase.

The cuts were recorded as Russian energy exports to Asia surged, with Indian Urals crude import volumes rising over 800% compared to pre-invasion levels while exports to China rose to a record-high.

In turn, higher gas prices supported Novatek shares to surge 11.7%.















​


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index extended intra-day losses to close 1.9% lower at 2,359 on Tuesday, as investors continued to monitor Russian energy supplies to Europe and Asia.

Gazprom shares closed 3.5% lower, extending losses for a third session to two-week lows as expectations of gas flows to Europe returning to original volumes continued to decrease.

The state-backed giant announced a suspension of supply to Greece and rejected more transit capacity through Ukraine, while capacity in the Nord Stream 1 pipeline remained below 40% and Italian supplies were at half of those planned.

Steep losses also took place for the oil sector, with data showing that exports to Asia surged as lower demand from Europe pressured prices of Urals crude.

Oil import volumes in India rose over 800% compared to pre-Ukraine invasion levels while exports to China rose to a record-high during May.

Meanwhile, VTB and Sberbank dropped 2.7% and 1.7%, respectively, partially erasing yesterday’s rally.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index erased early losses and closed 0.6% higher at 2,374 on Wednesday, supported by sharp rebounds for energy and banks while fertilizer producers extended their rally.

Lukoil shares closed 2.5% higher while Tatneft gained nearly 1% as China and India consolidate as the main purchasers of Russian oil with European states seen phasing supplies out.

Chemicals and fertilizer producers also booked gains, supported by higher fertilizer prices and led by a 2.3% jump for Akron shares.

On the other hand, Gazprom shares closed 2% lower, marking the fourth consecutive session in the red as gas flows to Europe remain at lower levels, while surging gas prices may result in a lone RUB 416 billion tax increase for the LNG giant.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index extended closed 1.2% higher at 2,400 on Thursday, extending yesterday’s rebound with support from banks, tech, and fertilizer stocks, while the oil sector backed off its morning rally.

Fresh data showed domestic consumer prices fell 0.2% on the week ending June 17th, adding to bets that the central bank could cut interest rates further than the pre-invasion level of 9.5% to ease the strength of the ruble.

The tech sector reacted positively to expectations of lower borrowing cost, with internet services giant Yandex closing nearly 4% up.

Banks also booked gains, tracking higher prices for OFZ bonds with Sberbank nearly 3% higher.

In the meantime, Gazprom erased earlier losses and closed 2.6% up, halting four consecutive sessions in the red.

Investors continued to assess the impact that large supply cuts and surging gas prices could have have in the company’s profits.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.7% lower at 2,388 on Friday, retreating from the near one-month high touched last session as world-wide recession jitters pressured Russia’s heavyweight commodity stocks.

Oil stocks, miners, and fertilizer producers closed in the red, with Lukoil, Polymetal, and Phosagro losing more than 1%.

At the same time, Gazprom stocks declined 2.5% as investors continued to monitor natural gas supply levels to Europe as Germany entered the second stage of its emergency plan.

On the other hand, real estate developers extended yesterday’s rally after lower consumer price data and a strong ruble raised expectations of rate cuts by the CBR. Still, the MOEX Russia Index gained 1.5% on the week.










*Six Month MOEX Chart



*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.8% higher at 2,417 on Monday, the highest in one-month, supported by financial and tech sectors despite Russia’s sovereign debt default and threat of new restrictions.

Sweeping sanctions blocked Russian payments to foreign creditors through Western financial institutions, marking an official default on $100 million in Eurobond interest payments that were due May 27, Russia’s first default since 1918.

While credit rating agencies pulled assessments on Russia since the start of its invasion, the default should hamper Russia’s future access to foreign credit.

On the corporate front, Yandex surged 8.2% and led tech stocks higher as investors continued to speculate on a rate cut by the CBR amid consumer price deflation and a strong ruble.

On the other hand, miners booked losses after US President Biden said the G7 will ban imports of Russian gold.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 0.2% lower at 2,412 on Tuesday, as sharp losses among mining stocks more than offset gains for telecoms and real estate developers, while investors monitored new penalties against Russia from G7 countries.

Miners led the losses, with Petropavlovsk plunging 8% while Polymetal dropped over 4%, after G7 leaders agreed to halt Russian gold imports during their summit in Bavaria.

At the same time, Lukoil shares fell 2.7% after its Vice President and co-founder stepped down.

The energy sector was muted on average, unfazed by the G7's agreement to explore a price ceiling on Russian oil and gas imports.

On the other hand, property developers were sharply higher after the Kremlin lowered Russia’s preferential mortgage rate to 7%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.1% lower at 2,381 on Wednesday, extending yesterday’s decline as investors continued to monitor the West’s new measures against Russia.

The financial sector fell the most, with TCS Group and Sberbank down more than 5%, while VTB shares dropped over 3%.

Miners continued to trend lower after G7 leaders agreed to halt Russian gold imports.

The ban exacerbated the low confidence in the sector, as recession fears dented demand for metals and a surging ruble drove the price up for importers.

Norilsk Nickel shares closed 3.3% lower.

In the meantime, Gazprom stocks were muted as it continues to drastically cut natural gas exports to Europe, despite the surge in prices charged.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX plunged 7.3% to close at 2,205 on Thursday, the lowest in over two months, as Gazprom’s dividend withdrawal triggered a sharp sell-off in Russian equities.

It marks the highest profile annulment of dividend payments since the phenomenon became common due to sweeping sanctions from the West, sparking contagion across all sectors in the session.

Shares from the state-owned giant plummeted 30% after retracting the previously announced record-high dividends of RUB 52.53 per share, spurring a rally that significantly outperformed the broader index to near pre-invasion levels.

The board remarked that current conditions were not appropriate for profit distribution, as the company must re-invest its resources for the winter.

 Despite the significant cut of exports to Europe, Gazprom's revenues are estimated to be robust as surging natural gas prices led to record earnings in 2021


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed at the flatline at 2,207 on Friday, remaining around two-month lows following yesterday’s 7.3% drop, as investors continued to assess the health of the Russian business climate after Gazprom abandoned dividend payments from record-setting revenue levels.

The state-backed natural gas giant fell 7%, extending yesterday’s 30% plunge.

Shortly before the closing bell, Nord Stream AG, Gazprom’s subsidiary, announced that flows through the Nord Stream pipeline will halt for a week and a half due to repairs.

The pipeline has been operating at 40% capacity, spurring Western leaders to accuse Russia of weaponizing energy supplies.

On the other hand, the oil sector rebounded sharply from yesterday’s declines.

Confidence in the sector remains robust compared to natural gas, as exports to Asia offset shunned demand from European purchasers.

Rosneft rose 3.5%, while Lukoil closed 1% higher.










*6 Monthly Chart MOEX









*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index erased earlier gains and closed below the flatline at 2,205 on Monday, its lowest close in over two months, as investors continued to assess the health of the Russian economy and business climate after high-profile companies abandoned dividend payments.

Gazprom shares dropped 3.8%, extending its decline since Thursday to nearly 40% on the news that it abandoned dividend payments from the 2021 financial year, which saw the giant bring record-breaking revenues.

The dividend withdrawal brought speculation on natural gas revenues that the Russia state may have in 2022, as it continues to cut supplies to Europe while G7 countries discussed placing price ceilings on Russian energy imports.

On the other hand, the financial sector closed sharply higher, with VTB shares jumping 6% while Sberbank added more than 1%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed a choppy session 1% higher at 2,220 on Tuesday, rebounding slightly from the two-month low touched last session as investors continued to monitor energy exports to Europe and Asia and how it may affect Russia’s economy.

After plunging nearly 40% in the past three sessions due to the withdrawal of dividend payments, Gazprom shares closed 6% higher and led the index's rebound in afternoon trading.

The dividend cancellation from Russia’s largest company raised speculation of lower revenue expectations this year as natural gas supplies to Europe are seen progressively lower.

The financial sector also closed in the green, with Sberbank and VTB gaining 1.3% and 1.7%, respectively.

In the meantime, Rusal stocks jumped 6% following news that the miner may merge with Norilsk Nickel.

Equity trading at the MOEX remains low compared to pre-invasion levels, with fresh data from the MOEX pointing to a 60% yearly plunge in trading volumes during June.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index erased early gains to close 0.2% down at 2,222 on Wednesday, as growth concerns pressured all sectors in Moscow.

Technological service providers were the main laggards, with Headhunter and Yandex dropping 6.7% and 2.7%, respectively.

Miners also fell as worldwide worries of an economic slowdown dented the outlook for metals, with Polymetal and Severstal closing in the red after trading sharply higher in the start of the session.

Still, losses in commodity-backed stocks were capped by government pledges to devalue the ruble, which improved the outlook for Russian export-heavy industries.

Meanwhile, Gazprom failed to consolidate its rebound and fell 1% as investors continue to assess revenue expectations amid uncertain gas supplies to Europe.

Last week, the state-backed giant cancelled dividend payments from a record-setting 2021, plunging nearly 40% and sending the MOEX index into 2-month lows.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index reversed early losses to close higher at 2,227, rebounding from yesterday’s drop as investors continued to assess the outlook for the Russian economy and the CBR’s guidance.

Weekly CPI data pointed to the first increase in consumer prices since May, easing expectations of further rate cuts by the central bank.

Still, the tech sector pared steep losses and closed sharply higher, with Yandex and M Video gaining 3.5% and 5.5%, respectively.

Despite the stronger ruble, the rebound in commodity prices lifted mining stocks, led by Polymetal and Petropavlovsk.

In the meantime, Gazprom added 1.3% as investors continued to assess the outlook of gas supply to Europe.

Last week, the state-backed giant cancelled dividend payments from a record-setting 2021, plunging nearly 40% and sending the MOEX index into 2-month lows.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index dropped 0.2% to close at 2,223 on Friday, erasing last session’s slight increase as investors continued to assess the outlook of oil and natural gas revenues and their impact in the Russian economy.

US Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen will travel to Asia to gather support on a price cap for Russian oil after the idea was discussed among G7 countries in last week’s summit.

Lukoil and Rosneft shares dropped 1.2% and 2.8%, respectively.

At the same time, Gazprom erased gains and closed in the red, as traders speculated on whether Canada will release the Nord Stream turbines that Russia claims are preventing flows to Europe, undermining Canadian sanctions that prohibit services for Russian clients.

Lastly, mining shares closed mixed, pressured by a lower export outlook due to the ruble's rebound. On the weekly basis, the MOEX index added 0.8%.











*Six Month Chart*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index declined nearly 3% to close at 2,162 on Monday, its lowest since the day of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, as investors continue to assess the effect that lower energy revenues to Europe may have on Russia’s economy.

Gazprom shares were among the biggest losers, as Canada’s pledge to return Nord Stream I’s repaired turbine failed to ease concerns of supply uncertainty.

The natural gas giant said that flows through the pipeline will remain halted until July 21, cutting supplies to Germany while Italy reported to be receiving one third less than the amounts booked.

In the meantime, Sberbank led the financial sector with a near 5% decline.

Also, the lower demand outlook for energy pressured Russia’s oil sector, with Lukoil stocks closed 1.5% down. .


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 1.3% down at 2,134 on Tuesday, extending yesterday’s plunge to the lowest since the day of Ukraine's invasion, as effects of the West’s sweeping sanctions and recession concerns pressured Russia’s heavyweight commodity-backed stocks.

Shares of gold miner Petropavlovsk plunged 77% and were suspended from trading on the Moscow Exchange, as the company plans to file for administration in a bid to protect its business as it struggles to repay loans owed to sanctions-hit lender Gazprombank.

The rest of the mining sector followed, with Polymetal and Severstal dropping 5.7% and 3.6%, respectively.

On the other hand, Gazprom shares closed higher after Finance Minister Anton Siluanov said in an interview with Vedomosti business daily that the decision by the gas giant not to pay dividends this year for the first time since 1998 does not mean it will do so in the coming years. .


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index fell 2.8% to close at 2,074 on Wednesday, extending its sell-off this week to levels touched the day of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine as investors continued to assess the outlook of Russian energy revenues as exports to Europe continue to grow uncertain.

Gazprom shares closed nearly 3% down after it announced it cannot predict the developments regarding supplies through its Nord Stream I pipeline, even as Canada accepted to repair turbines that Gazprom blamed for when it suspended natural gas flows to Germany.

The energy sector followed, with Lukoil and Rosneft losing 2.8% and 3.8%, respectively.

In the meantime, the dented outlooks for world demand and the ruble’s strong momentum continued to pressure Russia’s metals sector, with Polymetal shares plunging 7%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index pared early gains and closed at 2,063 on Thursday, the lowest since the stock market plunge on the day that Russia invaded Ukraine as worldwide recession jitters continued to pressure Russia’s commodity-backed sectors.

Polymetal and MMK shares declined over 2% and Severstal dropped 1.8%, tracking the decline in bullion, copper, and nickel.

Concerns of economic slowdown also hit the oil services sector, with Lukoil, Rosneft, and Tatneft shedding between 2.5%-1%.

On the other hand, tech shares pushed against the negative momentum and closed above the flatline, led by a 1% gain for Yandex.

The sector benefited from fresh weekly CPI data pointing to continued deflation in Russia, strengthening the case for another rate cut by the central bank.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 2.2% higher at 2,210 on Friday, rebounding from February lows and halting a 5-session losing streak with strong support from nearly all sectors, while investors continued to monitor the outlook of energy supply to Europe and economic growth from its main trading partners.

Russian fertilizer producers rose sharply after the US signaled it would not impose any sanctions on Russian grains and fertilizers, with Acron shares surging early 8%.

The oil sector also booked gains, as Bloomberg reported Russia is working on a plan to create a national oil benchmark next year to facilitate trade.

On the other hand, miners underperformed the broader index amid pressure from a strong ruble and fresh data pointing to a slowdown in Chinese economic growth.

The MOEX plummeted 5% on the week, as uncertainty over energy revenues from Europe and stronger concerns of isolation from Western economies pressured Russian assets.


*CHART 12 Month MOEX*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.6% lower at 2,095 on Monday, partially erasing last session’s rebound and not far from the February-lows touched last week, as investors continued to monitor developments regarding Russian energy exports and how it may affect the economy.

Gazprom shares closed 0.5% lower following reports that it declared force majeure on German Uniper, among other possible clients, further strengthening worries that gas cuts through Nord Stream 1 could continue for a prolonged time.

Losses among blue chips in other sectors followed, with Lukoil, Sberbank, and Severstal closing between 0.7%-2.4% down.

Meanwhile, markets expect the CBR to cut its key interest rate this week to below levels before Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

Weekly inflation readings pointed to deflationary price movements last week, extending the higher than expected deceleration in the CPI for June.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 1.2% lower at 2,070 on Tuesday, approaching the February-low touched last week amid further pessimism regarding Russia’s economic outlook, as energy cuts to Europe dent revenues and add to the country’s isolation from Western economies.

Gazprom shares closed higher despite more clients being notified of their force majeure, even though it cited retroactive supplies and gave no justification for the gas cuts.

The move ramps up concerns that natural gas flows will remain low, adding to worries of low energy revenues after Gazprom cancelled dividend payments for record setting earnings that plunged the stock by 40%.

Further losses were spread to all sectors, with heavyweights like Lukoil, Sberbank, and Severstal declining.

Meanwhile, markets expect the CBR to cut its key interest rate this week to below levels before Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, as the deflationary trend in consumer prices persist and the ruble remains strong.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index pared early gains and closed slightly above the flatline at 2,075 on Wednesday, but remained close to February-lows touched last week, as gains in energy offset losses for miners.

Investors continued to monitor developments regarding Russian supplies of energy to Europe, with Gazprom shares jumping 2% after President Putin signaled that the Nord Stream 1 pipeline will be restarted tomorrow, in line with the planned schedule of maintenance.

The European Commission previously said it doesn’t expect gas flows to come back, citing that the delays and cutbacks were baseless and that Russia was weaponizing energy.

Oil service providers also rallied, with Rosneft adding 2.8%.

Meanwhile, markets expect the CBR to cut its key interest rate this week to below levels before Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, as the deflationary trend in consumer prices persist and the ruble remains strong.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




*The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 1% lower at 2,054, its lowest close in nearly five years as confidence in the Russian economy continued to deteriorate amid the war in Ukraine, while investors assessed the return of gas supplies to Europe.*

Miners fell the most, tracking a near 12% plunge by Polymetal after it published poor earnings results, while Severstal closed 3% lower after as it announced it won’t disclose financial results for Q1 or Q2 of this year.

Gazprom shares dropped 2% after resuming gas flows to Germany via the Nord Stream I pipeline, remaining at the 40% capacity that was in place since supply was suspended. Oil services providers followed the downward trend, with Lukoil and Rosneft dropping over 1% each.

In the meantime, Russian Foreign Minister Lavrov said that the Kremlin’s goals in Ukraine have expanded further west beyond the Donbas region, as Western states continue to supply arms to Ukraine, emphasizing that peace talks are not an option currently.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 2.1% higher at 2,095 on Friday, rebounding from the lowest close in five years yesterday after the CBR delivered a larger than expected interest rate cut of 150bps to 8%, taking the key rate to below its pre-invasion level.

The central bank lowered inflation expectations for the coming years and also said that the decline in business activity is slower than previously thought, despite prolonged constraints given the external backdrop.

Lower borrowing costs supported sharp gains in the tech, energy, financial, and real-estate sectors, with TCS Group and Yandex adding more than 5.5%, while Lukoil gained 4.2%.

On the other hand, miners continued to underperform as investors further to digested poor earnings by Polymetal and the omission of results by Severstal.

Elsewhere, the Russian delegation agreed to open safe trade corridors out of the Black Sea for Ukrainian grain exports.

Still, the MOEX fell 0.7% on a weekly basis.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bit of conflict by writer of todays article above reporting MOEX Russia Index closed 2.1% higher at 2,095 on Friday

The Yahoo index chart below reported MOEX closed  0.19% lower at 2,222.51
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------











*MOEX 12 Month Chart 



*


----------



## Dona Ferentes

I don't think many Russian citizens would use ASF as a source of information to trade their (dodgy, opaque) markets.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 1.6% higher at 2,130 on Monday, extending last session’s sharp gain as investors further assessed the Central Bank of Russia’s 150bps interest rate cut.

The cut was larger than expected and lowered the bank’s rate to 8%, well below its pre-invasion level.

Lower borrowing costs continued to support the tech sector, with Yandex shares surging 9%.

Miners and metallurgists also benefited, marked by a 7% rebound for Polymetal shares. On the other hand, the energy sector booked losses.

Gazprom shares closed muted after saying it will cut gas flows to Germany further as another turbine in the Nord Stream 1 pipeline faces issues.

The move placed further uncertainty on future gas flows to Europe, with the West pressing accusations that Moscow weaponizes energy.

In the meantime, fertilizer producers were slightly lower as Russia’s strike in the port of Odessa dented confidence that wheat exports out of the Ukrainian Black Sea would continue smoothly.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index jumped 3% to close at 2,190 on Tuesday, supported by tech and metallurgists while investors assessed the outlook of Russian energy revenues.

Yandex surged 8.3% after posting higher revenues and profits, in addition to forecasting a sharp increase in investment.

The strong results added to the sector’s positive momentum after the central bank slashed its benchmark rate by a higher than expected 150bps last week.

In the meantime, Gazprom shares closed 1% higher despite the EU’s agreement to curb natural gas usage by 15% from August until March.

The move responded to increased uncertainty from Russian energy supplies amid continuous capacity cuts in the Nord Stream 1 pipeline.

Despite gradually recovering from the stock crash following the Ukrainian invasion, Gazprom shares plunged again last month after canceling dividend payments.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% higher at 2,200, cementing its 4th consecutive session on the green but dropping sharply from intra-day highs as investors continued to assess the outlook on Russia’s energy revenues.

Gazprom shares added 1.3% as it slowed gas flows to Europe via the Nord Stream 1 pipeline.

The state-backed natural gas giant cut capacity in the pipeline to 20% amid continuous alleged issues with turbines, while EU states agreed to collectively cut back usage by 15% until March of 2023.

Despite gradually recovering from the stock crash following the Ukrainian invasion, Gazprom shares plunged again last month after cancelling dividend payments.

The surge in natural gas prices supported Novatek shares to jump 3%, despite refusing to publish financial results for the second quarter. Oil shares also closed in the green, while Sberbank and VTB led the downturn for the financial sector.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index erased early gains and closed 0.3% down at 2,190 on Thursday, halting four consecutive sessions on the green as the downturn in commodity-backed stocks offset strong performances among retailers.

MMK and Severstal both closed 3% down, while Rusal and Polymetal dropped 2%.

The energy sector declined to a lower extent, with oil service Lukoil losing 0.5% and Gazprom shares closing below the flatline as investors continued to monitor flows through the Nord Stream 1 pipeline to Germany following the cut to 20% capacity yesterday.

The losses tracked lower risk sentiment amid a slew of concerning economic data, as monthly GDP and industrial production in Russia contracted sharply.

At the same time, the drop in real wages and retail sales both surpassed expectations. On the other hand, retailers MTS and O’Key led the gains after publishing operating results.


----------



## bigdog

https://tradingeconomics.com/russia/stock-market

The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 1% higher at 2,210, the highest in three weeks, erasing yesterday’s losses amid strong performances for energy and retail stocks.

Rosneft, and Tatneft tracked the rally in crude prices to gain 2.5% and 3.5%, respectively.

At the same time, retail shares continued to rally with a 30% surge for grocery chain O’Key.

The aggregate retailers index surged nearly 8% on the week, largely benefiting from the central bank’s steeper than expected 150bps interest rate cut on July 22, that took borrowing costs to below pre-Ukraine invasion levels.

On the other hand, Gazprom shares closed below the flatline, as investors monitored the extent that increased exports to China can make up for revenues lost with the decline of gas flows to Europe.

Despite gradually recovering from the stock crash following the Ukrainian invasion, Gazprom shares plunged again last month after cancelling dividend payments.

On the week, the MOEX index is set to gain 5.6%.


* 12 Month MOEX Chart*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 1.3% lower at 2,180 on Monday, backtracking last session’s gain with strong selling pressure among banks and the energy sector as investors digested remarks from the central bank.

The CBR said that the Russian economy is expected to contract 7% in the coming quarter, after the 4.3% drop in the second quarter.

Gazprom shares closed 1.5% down as investors continued to monitor the extent that increased exports to China can make up for revenues lost with the decline of gas flows to Europe.

Besides the steep capacity cut in the Nord Stream 1 pipeline, EU states agreed to phase out 15% of gas usage until March.

Major banks also ended sharply in the red, with Sberbank and VTB dropping 3.3% and 2.2%, respectively.

On top of that, the ruble’s rally in the session pressured metallurgists, with Norilsk Nickel shares falling more than 3%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 2% lower at 2,140 on Tuesday, extending yesterday’s sharp decline amid the increasingly grim outlook of the Russian economy, as investors further digested remarks from the central bank and continued to monitor energy supplies to Europe and Asia.

The CBR forecasted the Russian GDP to contract by 7% during the third quarter, nearly double the rate of the second quarter’s estimated drop.

Energy stocks and metallurgists were the main laggards of the session, with Rosneft dropping 3.5% while Polyus sank more than 5%.

In the meantime, Lukoil shares lost nearly 3% despite posting a net profit of over RUB 520 billion in the first half of 2022, largely benefitting from volatile energy markets since Russia’s invasion of Ukraine and compared to RUB 146 billion in the corresponding period of the previous year.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index erased early gains and closed 0.5% down at 2,130 on Wednesday, extending its losing streak to three sessions as investors digested a batch of macroeconomic data and fresh sanctions from the US.

Miners and metallurgists closed sharply in the red after the US included steel producing giant MMK and its chairman into its list of fresh sanctions, pressuring shares to plunge nearly 10%. 

Rusal, Severstal, and Polyus tracked the lower confidence in the sector and declined more than 3%.

On the other hand, the financial sector closed slightly higher, carried by a 1.5% jump for TCS Group.

On the data front, PMI reports showed that activity in the Russian services sector expanded for the second consecutive period and at its fastest pace in 13 months.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index erased earlier gains to close at 2,117 on Thursday, extending its losing streak to four sessions amid pressure from the utilities and energy sectors.

Rosseti and Inter RAO both lost over 4% to lead the losses among the power grid operators in Moscow.

Also, Gazprom shares closed over 1% down after it stated that sanctions from Canada, the EU, and the UK make it impossible for the Siemens turbine to be returned to the Nord Stream I pipeline, citing the measures as the reason for capacity cuts in flows to Germany.

Also, metallurgists dropped sharply after the Ministry of Industry and Trade said it expects a decrease in demand for steel.

On the other hand, tech stocks outperformed the broader index following Kommersant's report that the government allocated RUB 130 billion for loans to Yandex, VK, and Ozon to help them fulfill Eurobond obligations.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index plunged on later trading and closed 2.8% down at 2,057 on Friday, the second lowest close since 2017 after the Moscow Exchange announced that foreign investors from “friendly” countries will be allowed to buy and sell Russian equities starting next week.

The measures are expected to increase volatility as foreign investors have been unable to sell Russian equity since authorities banned them from markets after Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

Tech stocks took the biggest losses, with Yandex and Softline shares plummeting 8.2% and 6.9%, respectively. Retailers were also sharply in the red, led by a 7.5% decline for O’Key.

In the meantime, Gazprom stocks trailed 4.5% as investors continue to monitor the increasingly low likelihood that capacity at the Nord Stream I pipeline will return to normal levels.

*12 Month Chart MOEX*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 1.7% higher at 2,090 on Monday, as the Moscow Exchange postponed the opening of the equity market to foreign investors from “friendly” countries.

Gains in Moscow were spread among all sectors, with oil giants Lukoil and Rosneft both adding more than 1%, while blue chips in the financial sector were led by a 1.7% rise for Sberbank.

On the other hand, Rusagro dropped 0.7% after the publication of its Q2 financial results.

The announcement of allowing some foreign investors to resume trading of Russian equities triggered a sell-off with Friday's session marking the second-lowest close since 2017.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index erased early losses to surge 2.3% and close at 2,135 on Tuesday, spurred by the rebound in crude prices as investors continued to monitor and speculate on the re-entry of some foreign investors to the equity market.

The central bank announced measures to allow some foreign investors from “friendly” countries to participate in the derivatives market if its sole reason is to benefit Russian individuals and institutions, but kept equities off-limits.

Energy stocks were the top gainers, sharply outperforming the broader index with a near 8% gain for Tatneft after authorities shut off oil flows to Europe via the Druzhba pipeline.

Expectations last week that some foreign investors would be able to access the Russian equity market led to a sharp sell-off that saw the MOEX close near 2017-lows, driving authorities to delay the re-opening.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index erased early losses and closed 0.7% higher at 2,150 on Wednesday, notching its third session in the green with support from energy and tech stocks as investors awaited domestic inflation figures to be released shortly after the closing bell.

Tatneft shares jumped over 3% and led the oil sector higher as flows to Central Europe via the Druzhba pipeline resumed after Hungarian MOL settled the transit fees.

Support for the company was also due to the announcement that its board of directors will meet to decide on dividends next week.

On the other hand steel producing giants Severstal, NLMK, and Mechel were all down over 1%.

The MOEX rose nearly 100 points since Friday’s plunge, brought by the since postponed announcement that foreign investors would be allowed in the Russia equity market again.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index erased earlier gains and closed nearly 1% down at 2,130, halting three consecutive sessions in the green brought down by energy and tech shares.

Energy shares booked the sharpest losses of the session, led by a 2.6% Gazprom decline while Transneft erased yesterday’s gain as investors continued to monitor oil flows through the Druzhba pipeline after Hungary’s MOL settled the transit bill.

Also, the looser monetary policy failed to support the tech sector, with Yandex nearly dropping 3%.

In the meantime, fresh CPI figures showed the inflation rate decelerated to 15.3%, the lowest since entering double-digit territory in March.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index gained 0.7% to close at 2,150 on Friday, notching a 4.7% percent weekly gain after the Moscow Exchange postponed the decision to authorize foreign traders to return to the equity market.

Investors also awaited the release of GDP figures for the second quarter, set to highlight the impact of Western sanctions on the Russian economy since its invasion of Ukraine.

The financial sector closed sharply in the green, led by a near 4% jump for TCS Group and a 1% advance for Sberbank.

The energy sector was also among the largest gainers in the session, led by a 2% upturn for Tatneft. Transneft shares also rose, extending the positive momentum since oil flows in the Druzhba pipeline to Central Europe restarted.

Previous expectations that investors from foreign countries would be allowed to sell their positions for the first time since February 24th spurred a sell-off that lowered the index into its second lowest close since 2017 last week.






12 Month MOEX Chart


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.8% higher at 2,165 on Monday, the highest in two weeks as investors continued to examine market developments for major Russian commodity exports and digested fresh GDP figures from after Friday’s market close.

The Russian economy contracted 4% year-on-year in the second quarter but beat the Central Bank of Russia’s expectations of a 4.3% decline.

Still, the central bank expects the effects of Western sanctions to hit harder on the third quarter, as the economy is seen contracting 7%. Miners and metallurgists erased early losses and were among the leaders of the session, with Rusal and MMK adding 5.5% and 3.6%, respectively.

On the other hand, heavyweight energy stocks largely underperformed the broader index, as poor industrial activity data from major importer China weighed on demand expectations.

Lukoil and Transneft both closed below the flatline, while Tatneft shares fell 2.3% ahead of its board’s decision on dividend payments.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index jumped 2% to close at 2,208 on Tuesday, extending yesterday’s gains to the highest in over two weeks with strong support from the heavyweight energy sector, miners, and banks.

Gazprom and Novatek added 3.7% and 3.1%, respectively, tracking the surge in European natural gas prices amid soaring temperatures and poor logistics for transport of fossil fuels.

Recent support for gas prices compounded the large supply cuts from Gazprom, which faced skepticism from Western leaders after citing turbine problems as the reason for supply woes.

In the meantime, Tatneft shares surged 5% after its board of directors recommended dividend payments of RUB 32.71 per share.

Elsewhere, investors continued to digest Q2 GDP readings and central bank forecasts to gauge the extent of the decline in Russia’s economy following its invasion of Ukraine.

Fresh data pointed to an annual 4% decline in the GDP during Q2, while the CBR forecasts a 7% drop in Q3.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 0.9% lower at 2,190, halting three consecutive sessions in the green and partially erasing this week’s rally amid losses for Russia’s heavyweight commodity-backed stocks.

The downturn in prices for bullion, base metals, and other minerals drove miners and metallurgists traded in Moscow to drop sharply, with Severstal trailing 1.6%.

On top of that, Mechel shares plunged 7% after the mining and metalwork giant refused to divulge quarterly results.

Energy stocks were also in the red, with Gazprom down 2.6% after yesterday’s natural gas price surge.

Oil service providers Lukoil, Rosneft, and Tatneft also closed in the red.

According to vessel movement data from Bloomberg, seaborne oil exports to Asia have already started to ease after discounted prices following the war led to a spike in shipments to China and India.

In the meantime, sales to Europe also progressively wain ahead of EU’s oil embargo starting in December.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed a choppy session slightly higher at 2,195 on Thursday, as sharp gains for the financial sector offset losses for miners and consumer staples, while investors continued to assess volatile energy markets and their impact in Russia’s economy.

Bank of Saint Petersburg shares surged nearly 8% after the lender announced it will pay dividends on the first half of the year, while Sberbank added 1.5%.

At the same time, Gazprom stocks advanced 1.5% with support from surging energy prices in Europe.

On the other hand, miners and metallurgists tracked the downturn for base metals and bullion prices this week and booked losses, led by a 2% decline for Polymetal, while NorNickel and MMK fell 1%.

On the data front, Russian producer prices fell sharply month-on-month for the second consecutive period in July, adding to bets that the CBR may continue to slash rates in its next meeting.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble based MOEX Russia Index pared early losses and closed marginally above the flatline at 2,195 on Friday, as investors continued to monitor energy markets and how they may affect the Russian economic outlook.

Banks led the gains in the session and closed over 2% higher on average, led by an 8% surge for TCS Group, still benefiting from the statement by the CBR that Russia’s banking sector needs not systemic additional capitalization.

At the same time, stronger grain supplies continued to support Russian fertilizers, with Phosagro also having support from strong quarterly results.

On the other hand, recession concerns in Europe pressured demand for natural gas companies Gazprom and Novatek, easing from the rally this week amid soaring TTF gas prices.

Also, MTS stocks dropped nearly 1% following quarterly reports pointing to a 36% decrease in net income.

On the week, the Moscow Exchange’s benchmark index added 2.2%.






*MOEX 12 Month Chart*


----------



## JohnDe

A country that loses its youth and educated is a country destined to stagnate.

_"Nobody knows exactly how many people have left Russia since the start of the war. Estimates vary from 150,000 to 300,000. It is not just the numbers that matter, but who the émigrés are. Like those crammed into the Vakke apartment, the diaspora consists largely of young, well-educated, politically conscious, active, articulate and resourceful people—in other words, Russia’s intellectual elite. The exiles have taken with them their habits, their networks, their ability to self-organise and their values. That will have profound effects on both the country they have left behind and the countries they have settled in."_​


> *Much of Russia’s intellectual elite has fled the country*
> _That will have dramatic effects on both Russia and on the exiles themselves_
> 
> On a recent warm and breezy Saturday night a few dozen Russians—mostly in their 20s and 30s—crammed into a small Soviet-era apartment in Vakke, a well-heeled part of Tbilisi, Georgia’s capital and, for now at least, their new home. While thousands of their compatriots were enjoying Georgian food and wine in street cafés and Russian-speaking bars, they huddled around a projector, holding what they described as a “home conference”.
> 
> Émigré hangouts can be depressing places. This one exuded intellectual energy. The event was well structured, attendees were well behaved, and there was almost no drinking. Over the course of two hours a dozen speakers talked about their past and present pursuits. Their subjects ranged from the “pathology of propaganda” and cleaning up the streets of Tbilisi to recycling, driverless cars and helping people with psychological trauma. In the interval, they sampled home-made snacks, including vegan, gluten-free cake (5 lari—$1.85—a piece). In both form and content, the conference was a snapshot of a country that the attendees wished to live in, and which was now separate from the place they once called home.
> 
> Nobody knows exactly how many people have left Russia since the start of the war. Estimates vary from 150,000 to 300,000. About 50,000 are thought to have settled in Georgia, an influx large and sudden enough to push up local rents. It is not just the numbers that matter, but who the émigrés are. Like those crammed into the Vakke apartment, the diaspora consists largely of young, well-educated, politically conscious, active, articulate and resourceful people—in other words, Russia’s intellectual elite. The exiles have taken with them their habits, their networks, their ability to self-organise and their values. That will have profound effects on both the country they have left behind and the countries they have settled in.
> 
> Georgia, a former Russian colony and Soviet republic, has itself been on the receiving end of Russian aggression, most recently in 2008. These days around 20% of its territory is in the hands of Russian-backed separatists. Now the country is providing refuge to activists and journalists. Many are too young to remember Mr Putin’s war against Georgia. But they share the sentiment expressed on graffiti around Tbilisi: “**** Putin’s Russia”. Much of their energy and drive is being spent trying to ameliorate the impact of Mr Putin’s war against Ukraine.
> 
> Tickets to the Vakke conference cost 20 lari. Along with the cake money, the cash went to Emigration for Action, a charity that provides medication for Ukrainian refugees. Ekaterina Kiltau, one of its founders, was the final speaker. “We have come to Georgia, and we have the privilege to do and say what we want, to call the war a war [the word is banned in Russia] and to help Ukrainians,” she told the audience.
> 
> Other volunteer projects such as “Helping to Leave” and “Motskhaleba” (which means “mercy” in Georgian) grew out of chat groups on social media. Now they involve hundreds of volunteers helping thousands of Ukrainian refugees escape from the war. Larisa Melnikova, one of Motskhaleba’s co-founders, is a digital designer and a business consultant who used to work for the Russian branch of Boston Consulting Group, an American multinational. She has now turned her skills to writing an internet bot that helps human volunteers sort through requests for help. “I know that if I don’t do anything, I will be in greater pain,” she says. “I never voted for Putin, but I paid taxes in Russia and I bear responsibility for its actions.”
> 
> Back in Russia civic activists such as Ms Kiltau and Ms Melnikova helped monitor elections, volunteered for independent candidates and helped ovd-Info, a human-rights organisation that assists the victims of Russian state repression. Had they stayed in Russia and publicly protested against the war, they would most likely be in prison. That is what happened to Alexei Gorinov, a Moscow city council deputy sentenced to seven years in jail for criticising the war, and who rejected the idea of holding a children’s drawing competition while it was happening. “These people are heroes, but I feel I am more useful here,” says Ms Kiltau.
> 
> Working as a volunteer in Georgia, she says, is not just about helping Ukrainians but also about preserving their own sense of honour and sanity. “Pain, shame and responsibility” are three emotions that Ms Kiltau feels constantly. Her pain is acute: Rubtsovsk, the small town in Siberia from which she hails, and which was once surrounded by five gulag camps, became notorious as one of the top destinations for parcels sent home by Russian soldiers looting civilian property in Ukraine.
> 
> Echoes of history​Like most Russian exiles in Tbilisi, those who gathered in the Vakke “home conference” fled Russia in the first two weeks of the war. They fled because they were afraid, and because they felt stifled by life under a regime that brooks no dissent. Spontaneous and emotional as their exit seemed to them, it was also part of a Kremlin “special operation”. By spreading rumours of imminent arrest or conscription, and sending thugs to harass activists and journalists, it drove those who publicly opposed the war out of the country.
> 
> Some were relocated by the firms they worked for. Others went under their own steam. A survey of recent émigrés showed that about a quarter of those who left settled in Georgia. The same number went to Istanbul, and another 15% ended up in Armenia. (These places do not require visas for Russian citizens.) Nearly half of those who left work in computing and it, according to a survey carried out in March. Another 16% were senior managers; 16% more worked in the arts and culture. Only 1.5% of emigrants ever supported Mr Putin’s United Russia party.
> 
> Today’s exiles are not the first Russians to flee abroad in the face of repressive rulers. A hundred years ago, during the Russian revolution, many aristocrats, soldiers in the anti-communist White Army, and members of the intelligentsia fled the Bolsheviks, who plunged Russia into a civil war after they seized power. Like their successors a century later, they made their way to Tiflis and Constantinople (modern-day Tbilisi and Istanbul).
> 
> Although today’s Russia is not embroiled in civil war, its invasion of Ukraine has cut through families. Arguments have split brothers from sisters and children from parents. (Such torn ties are the subject of a documentary by Andrei Loshak, a Russian film-maker who is among those to have moved to Georgia). Lately a barely detectable, but nevertheless real, tension is rising between those who left Russia and those who stayed, however similar their attitudes to the war. Behind the veneer of composure and energy among émigrés lies the pain of broken lives, a fractured country and homes left in a hurry.
> 
> The effects of the latest wave of emigration on Russia’s future is likely to be far greater than the mere numbers suggest. Andrei Zorin, a cultural historian at Oxford University, points out that the loss of the Westernised elite after the Bolshevik revolution in 1917 was ameliorated partly by the rise of bright children from the Russian peasantry, who were eager for education, and whom the new Communist authorities were eager to help.
> 
> They were joined by ethnic minority groups within the Soviet Union—Jews from the shtetls, Armenians, Georgians and people from the Baltic states, where literacy levels were highest. The reconstituted intelligentsia—which was dependent on the Communist Party, but often also critical of it—was essential to the state’s ability to develop technology, science and culture. In the 1980s it formed the social basis of Mikhail Gorbachev’s liberalising reforms.
> 
> These days, things are different. Having rejected modernisation in favour of traditionalism, imperial nationalism and war, the state ejected Europeanised Russians as superfluous, alien and dangerous. Today’s kleptocratic system squashes social mobility and holds little promise of progress. The departure of the educated class today could end a modernising trend that began in the 18th century, says Mr Zorin.
> 
> For many years after the fall of communism the modernising elite and the Russian state managed an uneasy cohabitation. In the 1990s and early 2000s the children of the Soviet intelligentsia rejected their parents’ beliefs, mocked anything Soviet and embraced capitalism as they understood it. They did not touch the foundations of the state, but they made Russia more liveable and attractive. They began to transform Moscow into a comfortable European capital, with cycle lanes and trendy art galleries and a quick food-delivery service called Yandex.Lavka—a subsidiary of Yandex, a home-grown tech giant.
> 
> Ilya Oskolkov-Tsentsiper is a media manager in his 50s who championed many of Russia’s most successful urbanist projects, including Afisha, one of Moscow’s first entertainment-listing magazines. Sitting in a café in Tel Aviv, his new home, he says the transformation began as an aesthetic endeavour. “We imagined and described Moscow not as a depressing and criminalised city with social problems and inequality, but as a bohemian European capital. The project was so successful that we started to believe [the change] was for real,” he says.
> 
> Over the past decade or so those decorations became increasingly backed by substance. Younger, engaged Russians created cultural institutions and launched volunteer projects independent of the state. They helped children with autism, opened shelters for the homeless, recorded podcasts about Russian literature and occasionally came out on protest marches. A survey of exiles conducted in March showed that 90% are interested in politics and 70% have donated money to non-government organisations and opposition-friendly media.
> 
> “We believed that our habits and our social practices would make the country humane; that our small deeds would have an effect,” says Sofia Khananishvili, a 23-year-old university graduate who used to teach literature at a school in Moscow. These days she works in a bookshop in Tbilisi called Dissident Books which she and her friends have opened. Among its titles is a volume called “Youth in the City: Cultures, Stages and Solidarities”.
> 
> Ms Khananishvili and her contemporaries were never in charge of the state, but they managed to co-exist with it. “We did not touch them and they did not touch us,” says one of her friends, an it specialist. They lived in the folds of the empire, benefiting from Russia’s oil-driven economy but trying to build their own lives apart from a state that was growing increasingly militaristic and repressive.
> 
> Few people tell the story of the relationship between the modernising class and the state as well as Ilya Krasilshchik, a media manager, and his girlfriend, Sonia Arshinova. At 35 Mr Krasilshchik had already been the youngest editor-in-chief at Afisha magazine; the publisher of Meduza, an independent online outlet based in Latvia; and more recently an executive at Yandex.Lavka, the food-delivery company. He started getting warnings about the war from inside Yandex back in November. The day after it started he met up with Ms Arshinova in a coffee shop in Moscow. “Everyone was talking about evacuation, looking up flights,” she recalls.
> 
> Ms Arshinova, who is 26, was a programme director at Strelka, Moscow’s flagship design and architecture institute. (Its rooftop bar was once a haunt of the beautiful and the well-connected.) When the war against Ukraine began she was working on bringing foreign experts to give lectures to a Russian audience on urban design. They never came. That day, she recalls, “The bubble burst and the **** was dripping down our eyes. We were behind the enemy lines and the enemy was our own city and our own country. We capitulated.”
> 
> A few weeks after they moved to Tbilisi, Russian authorities opened a criminal case against Mr Krasilshchik. An Instagram post about Russian atrocities in Bucha, a city in northern Ukraine, was enough to attract charges of “discrediting Russia’s armed forces”. These days Mr Krasilshchik scoots around Tbilisi on his red scooter, recording podcasts and running a new start-up, a half media and half support group called “Helpdesk Media”. It grew out of his Instagram account, which has 150,000 followers, and has the consumer-friendly interface of a Yandex service.
> 
> Instead of fast food, it delivers advice to people who need logistical, psychological or legal help. It also tells the stories of people affected by the war: the dead, the wounded, the refugees and the émigrés. “Our focus is men and women at the time of war whose lives have been uprooted and destroyed whoever they are,” he explains.
> 
> Most émigrés recognise that they are both lucky and privileged to have been in a position to leave. Many see their situation as temporary, and continue to support themselves by renting out their apartments in Russia. (By May, flows of money from Russia to Georgia had risen tenfold.)
> 
> Some of those who fled in the first weeks of the war, and who are not under an immediate threat of being arrested, have even been back to Russia temporarily, to see their parents or take care of personal affairs. “It is the strangest feeling. You go back and everything looks exactly the same—the same dentist, the same shops, the same restaurants—but everything has changed,” says Lika Kremer, a Russian podcast producer. The façade of a well-heeled European city is still there. But it has been hollowed out.
> 
> It is the silence and the absence of any overt sign of war that is most unbearable, says Ms Kremer. Unlike Ukraine’s refugees, many of whom choose to return to their homes as soon as they consider it at least somewhat safe, many of Russia’s exiles feel they have no country to go back to, and struggle to define what “Russia” actually means. “We have our identity, and our social connections, but no country of our own,” says Ilya Venyavkin, a historian.
> 
> Next year in Moscow​The war, and physical separation from Russia, have inspired the idea of a different Russian nation, one that does not depend on an imperial identity, or even on geography. The first step for those pursuing that idea, argues Andrei Babitsky, a journalist who spends ten hours a week learning to read and write in Georgian, is to rid themselves of imperial arrogance. “I share this arrogance. Even today…I cannot stop thinking of the Russian language and Russian culture. My culture. I would gladly give it away entirely for a real peace, but I still cannot help thinking how my language is going to be alive after so many people have been killed in its name,” he wrote in a recent column.
> 
> Some exiles talk about creating a virtual state, where social structures can be built independently of any form of government or even geographical location. “Russia is not about longitude and latitude. The Russian diaspora is intellectually strong, motivated and emotionally charged, so it will undoubtedly survive,” says Fillip Dziadko, an author and publisher. “And we have learned to live without the state.”
> 
> Their hope is that the internet, and their own energy, will allow them to retain their presence in the same information space as their peers who stayed behind. For now at least, there are still holes in Russia’s regime of online censorship. YouTube is still available. vpn software, which can mask the websites a user is looking at, gives the tech-savvy access to the outside world. Independent media organisations such as Meduza and tv Rain have decamped to Riga, the capital of Latvia, and shifted their operations online.
> 
> Shimon Levin, an Israeli rabbi who was born and bred in Russia, who grew up with Russian literature and spent years serving the Jewish community, sees parallels between such thinking and the experience of the Jews, who managed to keep a distinct culture alive for thousands of years. The reasons Jews succeeded in keeping their identity, he explains, was that they put intellectual freedom and books, not land, at the centre of their national consciousness.
> 
> “Geography is an important marker of national identity, but identity is dynamic and can only thrive if it gets enriched by new meanings,” he continues. “If the Russian intellectual elite manages to develop its non-imperial identity and to focus on how to live in a new reality and what the “wonderful Russia of the future” [a term coined by Alexei Navalny, Russia’s opposition leader] should look like, it might at least partially compensate for the loss of their motherland.”
> 
> The current wave of emigration has a slogan—Poka Putin Zhiv, or “While Putin is Alive”. Nobody knows how long that will be, though time is certainly on the émigrés’ side. Most are in their 20s and 30s; Mr Putin turns 70 later this year. But despite their optimism, it is not certain that they will ever go back. It is even less certain what Russia will look like when the war ends. “The ongoing exodus of Russia’s educated Westernised class could be Russia’s last wave of emigration,” Mr Zorin says gloomily, “since there are no ways of reproducing that elite.” Mr Dziadko, a former student, prefers not to think too far ahead. “We don’t know where we are going to land,” he says. “Because we are still in flight.” ■


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




*The ruble based MOEX Russia Index rose 1.5% to close at a near two-month high of 2,228 on Monday, with strong support from the heavyweight energy sector.*​*State-backed natural gas giant Gazprom jumped more than 2%, benefitting from record-high natural gas prices for delivery in Europe after it announced that the Nord Stream 1 pipeline will shut down for three days in the end of the month for maintenance, adding that the period of halted flows could extend if a problem is encountered.*​*Novatek tracked the jump in prices to surge over 6%.*​*Oil stocks also closed sharply in the green, led by Tatneft and Lukoil, despite the retreat in crude prices.*​*Recent data showed that weekly crude exports to Europe were at their highest since April of this year, despite the upcoming embargo on Russian oil in December*.​


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.4% higher at 2,260 on Tuesday, the highest since the end of June as investors continued to monitor Russian energy exports to Europe and how it could effect Russia’s economy.

Lukoil and Rosneft both rose 2% to track the gains in oil prices after the Saudi energy minister said that OPEC+ members could ease supply to combat the recent downturn in crude prices.

Among oil service providers, Transneft shares also closed in the green after two of its pipelines delivering oil from Kazakhstan to Europe through Russia were shut down for maintenance.

Also, Gazprom added nearly 1.5%, benefitting from record-high natural gas prices for delivery in Europe after it announced that the Nord Stream 1 pipeline will shut down for three days at the end of the month for maintenance, adding that the period of halted flows could extend if a problem is encountered.

Miners also closed sharply higher, tracking prices for bullion and base metals amid low supply from China.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index gave up on morning gains to close 0.5% lower at 2,245 on Wednesday, dropping from the eight-week high touched in the prior session as investors continued to monitor international commodity prices and Russian energy exports.

Financial shares led the losses in the session, pressured by a 5% plunge for TCS Group after the financial services firm published some results in its quarterly report.

Sberbank tracked the downturn in the sector to drop 3%.

In the meantime, Gazprom stocks closed nearly 1% down after booking sharp gains in the previous day, despite the extended surge for natural gas prices for delivery in Europe.

Lastly, lower borrowing costs and supply woes due to an energy crisis in China supported base metal prices internationally, driving Russian metallurgists to close well in the green.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index erased gains from early in the session to close slightly below the flatline at 2,245 on Thursday, as losses for Moscow’s energy giants offset gains in miners, banks, and retail, as investors closely monitored volatile energy markets and their effect on Russia’s economy.

Oil shares Lukoil, Tatneft, and Rosneft dropped between 1.5%-1% as growth woes in Europe and Asia continued to weigh on the outlook of Russian oil exports.

On top of that, European oil companies continue to search for alternative sources ahead of the EU’s oil embargo in December.

In the meantime, Gazprom and Novatek were both in the red, despite prices for natural gas for delivery in Europe continuing to surge.

Also, Shares of M.Video-Eldorado plunged nearly 8% after the company reported a widening net loss for the first half of 2022.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1% higher at 2,270 on Friday, the highest in two months, with strong support from Moscow’s energy giants as investors continued to monitor energy markets for insights on Russia’s key exports.

Gazprom and Novatek shares both closed 1% higher, supported by the 40% surge this week in prices of natural gas for delivery in Europe as the former continues to halt supply through the Nord Stream 1 pipeline.

Lukoil shares added 1.5% as investors awaited the release of second quarter results during the weekend, set to show strong profits due to surging oil prices in the period.

On the other hand, Bank of Saint Petersburg tanked 12% as the stock traded ex-dividend.

On the week, Russia’s benchmark stock index added 3.4%.






*12 MOEX Chart*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.2% up at a two-month high of 2,295 on Monday, with strong support from the financial sector as investors continued to monitor energy markets and corporate results.

TCS Group extended its volatile momentum and added 3.2%, rebounding from last week’s sharp decline when the financial services provider released a drop in first-half profits.

Lending giant VTB tracked the momentum in the sector and rose 2.3%. In the meantime, energy companies were also in the green.

Gazprom shares closed nearly 4% higher, following news that Hungary seeks additional natural gas supplies from Russia amid the energy crisis in Europe.

Oil companies were also higher, with a 1% advance for Tatneft after reporting a rise in profits for the quarter as world energy prices surged.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 4.1% higher at 2,400 on Wednesday, extending the two-month high hit in the previous session amid a 25% surge for Gazprom after the natural gas giant’s board members recommended dividends for the first half of 2022.

Despite not releasing official numbers, the state-backed company’s CEO Alexey Miller said that earnings for the period will exceed the record-setting performance from 2021, as surging natural gas prices more than offset the decline in exports.

In its latest move, Gazprom temporarily suspended flows to Europe through the Nord Stream 1 pipeline, citing maintenance issues and further reduced supplies to France due to contract disagreements.

Banks also booked sharp gains, led by a near 4% jump for Sberbank. On the month, the MOEX Russia Index added more than 8%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index erased early losses to close 2% higher at 2,445 on Thursday, extending last session’s 4% jump to levels not seen since May.

Gains were led by oil giant Lukoil, surging nearly 11% in the session after the unexpected death of the company’s Chairman Ravil Maganov.

Shortly after the start of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, Lukoil was one of the few companies to publicly condemn the aggression.

The oil giant sharply outperformed other energy stocks, as the Kremlin announced that Russia would prohibit exports to any state that enforces price caps on Russian oil shipments.

In the meantime, Gazprom dropped 2.3% after soaring 25% in the prior session as its board recommended dividend payments for the first half of 2022. Despite not releasing official earnings since February, the company said that results are even stronger than those from record-setting 2021, as surging gas prices offset the declines in output and exports.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.1% higher at 2,470 on Friday, notching a 9% surge in the week to levels not seen since April with continued support from the energy, metallurgical, and financial sectors.

Oil companies booked sharp gains after the Kremlin announced that Russia will not supply oil to any country that places a price cap on their imports, following news that G7 leaders had agreed on a price ceiling in an attempt to limit revenues for Moscow’s war chest.

Still, Lukoil shares fell 2.7%, retreating slightly from its 11% surge yesterday after the sudden death of its Chairman, who previously spoke against Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

In the meantime, Gazprom closed higher after soaring 25% on Wednesday as its board recommended dividend payments for the first half of 2022.

Despite not releasing official earnings since February, the company said that results are even stronger than those from record-setting 2021, as surging gas prices offset the declines in output and exports.






*MOEX 12 MONTH CHART*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russian Index pared early losses to close 0.7% higher at 2,490 on Monday, extending last week’s 9% surge to a near five-month high, as investors monitored developments concerning Russia’s energy supply to Europe.

Despite gains for the energy sector, Gazprom shares fell 1% after the state-backed giant shut off its key Nord Stream 1 pipeline indefinitely, citing maintenance issues.

The move sent natural gas prices soaring, as the EU continued to accuse the Kremlin of weaponizing energy supplies and reportedly considered a price cap on natural gas imports.

Also, the Kremlin stated last week that it would immediately halt exports of oil to any country that places a ceiling on import prices, retaliating the G7 agreement to place a price cap on Russian oil exports and cut revenues used for Moscow’s war chest.







​


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 2.5% down at 2,425 on Tuesday, retreating from the near five-month peak touched last session and halting seven consecutive sessions of gains after the Moscow Exchange announced that foreigners from “friendly” countries will have access to the equity market starting September 12th.

The move is expected to bring additional selling pressure to Russian stocks as foreign investors will be able to sell positions for the first time since trading was suspended for foreigners on February 24.

Meanwhile, Russian Economic Minister Reshetnikov said that Russia’s GDP is expected to contract by 2.9% this year, while revising 2023 forecasts to a 0.9% contraction from earlier estimates of a 2.7% decline, amid more confidence in fighting Western sanctions.

Losses were distributed among all sectors, with tech, energy, and miners all dropping more than 2.5%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 1% lower at 2,400 on Wednesday, extending the 2.5% decline in the previous session as investors assessed the outlook for revenues on Russian energy following price caps from the EU and retaliation pledges from the Kremlin.

EU member states proposed a ceiling on Russian natural gas imports after President Putin stated that such a measure would lead Russia to halt exports of all energy commodities to Europe, including oil and coal.

Energy shares were the main losers of the session, with Lukoil and Tatneft dropping more than 2.5% each, while Gazprom fell nearly 2%. Gas supplies through Gazprom's key Nord Stream 1 pipeline have been halted since the start of the month for an indefinite period.

The state-backed giant recently announced that profits for the first half of 2022 were at a record high, despite not publishing official numbers.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 0.5% lower at 2,390 on Thursday, extending losses for the third session as investors further assessed the outlook of the suspension of energy supplies to Europe and its effect on Russian export revenues.

EU member states proposed a ceiling on Russian natural gas imports as President Putin stated that such a measure would lead Russia to halt exports of all energy commodities to Europe, including oil and coal.

Still, international oil benchmarks and natural gas prices for delivery in Europe trailed lower.

Investors were also hesitant to take large positions as the Moscow Exchange announced that it will reopen the Russian equity market for foreigners from “friendly” countries on Monday.

The move is expected to bring additional selling pressure to stocks as foreign investors will be able to sell positions for the first time since trading was suspended for on February 24.

Blue chip miners, energy producers, and banks all closed in the red.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.5% higher at 2,430 on Friday, halting a three-session decline after the Moscow Exchange updated the list of shares that foreign investors are prohibited from selling upon their return to the Russian equity market on Monday.

Previously, the long-awaited return for investors from “friendly” countries was expected to bring selling pressure to stocks, as many were locked out of the market when equity trading was suspended on February 24.

The shares that are prohibited from selling include blue chips such as Gazprom, Rosneft, VTB, and 50 other companies.

Meanwhile, investors monitored the EU’s meeting to control electricity price surges, as prior indications that the EU could cap prices on Russian gas prompted President Putin to state Russia will halt exports of all energy commodities to Europe.

Investors also treaded carefully ahead of GDP and inflation releases following the closing bell.

On the week, the MOEX fell 1.4%.






*12 MONTH MOEX CHART*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1% higher at 2,450 on Monday, extending the 1.5% gain in the previous session with broad support from all sectors.

The long-awaited return of foreign investors from “friendly” countries to the Russian equity market failed to exert the selling pressure that was previously expected.

Authorities added nearly 40 companies to the list of stocks prohibited from selling, including many of the index’s blue chips, while multiple foreign investors reportedly face delays with the identification process required by the exchange.

On the macro front, the latest data showed that consumer prices continued to decrease on a monthly basis in August, encouraging another interest rate cut by the central bank later this week; while the Q2 GDP shrank slightly more than previously expected.

In the meantime, Russia suffered its worst war setback since March after Ukrainian forces reclaimed more territories in the Northeast and South.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed slightly lower at 2,447 on Tuesday, halting two consecutive sessions in the green as losses in the energy and telecom sectors offset stronger performances for banks and consumer discretionary stocks.

Data compiled by Bloomberg indicated that Russian revenues from energy exports fell to a 14-month low in August, as increasingly low export volumes offset the higher prices of natural gas during the period.

Besides lower oil flows to Europe, recession concerns driven by higher interest rates worldwide also lowered crude oil prices offered to Asian states. Surgut, Tatneft, and Rosneft shares all closed with declines higher than 1%.

On the other hand, tech stocks continued to outperform the broader index as investors expect the Central Bank of Russia to slash borrowing costs by 50bps on Friday, the sixth consecutive rate cut, as inflation continues to ease.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 0.5% lower at 2,435 on Wednesday, extending losses for the second consecutive session as investors continued to gauge the outlook of energy exports and their impact on the Russian economy.

After soaring energy prices drove Russia to record consistent budget surpluses, August data pointed to sudden swing of a RUB 137 billion budget gap, as lower natural gas exports and waning oil prices deeply hampered revenues for vital Russian industries.

Natural gas revenues are set to fall even more as flows via the Nord Stream 1 pipeline were halted since the start of September, while the EU commission proposed a mandatory cut in energy demand.

Shares of oil giant Lukoil dropped more than 1%, while Tatneft and Novatek also closed deep in the red. In the meantime, PhosAgro sank 4% following news that the Kremlin considers raising exports for fertilizers.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 0.3% higher at 2,445 on Thursday, pausing the losing streak from the two prior sessions as investors continued to assess the outlook of the Russian economy as revenues from energy exports show further signs of waning.

The energy sector closed in the green, highlighting the disconnect between Russian financial markets and its global counterparts as crude oil prices plunged and international sentiment deteriorated.

After soaring energy prices drove Russia to record consistent budget surpluses, August data pointed to a sudden swing of a RUB 137 billion budget gap, as lower natural gas exports and waning oil prices deeply hampered revenues for vital Russian industries.

Further, Mechel shares dropped over 3% after Kommersant reported that Russia may raise levies on coal exports.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 0.6% lower at 2,430 on Friday, erasing gains from the prior session as investors weighed on the central bank’s rate cut and digested a slew of corporate news.

The CBR slashed its interest rate by 50bps to 7.5%, as broadly expected, and signaled that the space for further cuts is narrowing as the ruble is stable and weekly deflation is starting to ease.

Policy-sensitive tech shares closed in the green, outperforming all other sectors with support from VK and Yandex as the tech giants completed their long-awaited asset swap deal.

Elsewhere, Rosneft led the losses for oil stocks to drop 2.2%, pressured by news that Germany took control of two German subsidiaries that belonged to the Russian giant.

Negative sentiment from the news offset Rosneft’s announcement that revenue in H1 2022 grew by 32.5% year-on-year and that it will issue a series of bonds in Chinese yuan. On the week, the MOEX closed marginally above the flatline.

*12 MONTH MOEX CHART












*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index erased early gains to close flat at 2,430 on Monday, remaining relatively close to the five-week high touched earlier this month.

The limited downturn in recent sessions further highlighted the disconnect between Russian financial markets and the global economy, as equities traded in Moscow were unmoved by extensive signs of a global economic slowdown amid tighter monetary policy worldwide.

Capital controls also prevented selling pressure amid concerning domestic data, as last session the Central Bank of Russia signaled the end of its rate-cutting path.

In the meantime, budget data from August pointed to an uncharacteristic and sharp deficit, as cheaper energy and a pullback in export volumes to Europe hit the country’s revenues.

Losses in energy shares offset stronger performances by banks and tech, with Novatek and Tatneft dropping 1% each while TCS group added nearly 2%. .


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index plunged nearly 9% to close at a one-month low of 2,215 on Tuesday, the sharpest decline since February, following news that Moscow is moving to annex Ukrainian territory and new measures to cover Russia’s looming budget deficit.

The breakaway Donetsk and Luhansk Republics and parts of Kherson under Russian control are set to hold referendums to become a part of Russia.

In the meantime, the Kremlin wants to collect over RUB 3 trillion to cover for its expected budget deficit, with higher taxes and duties on energy exports set to raise RUB 1.4 trillion for next year’s gap.

Consequently, the heavy-weighing energy stocks tanked 8% on average, with Gazprom falling 11% amid the possibility of steep taxes being charged on record-setting profits this year.

Budget data from August pointed to an uncharacteristic and wide deficit, as cheaper energy and a pullback in export volumes to Europe hit the country’s revenues.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

La borsa non ha reagito bene alla mobilitazione annunciata da #Putin #Russia #UkraineRussiaWar




to me this thread is pornography


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed nearly 4% lower at 2,130 on Wednesday, being down as much as 10% on the session and extending last yesterday’s 9% plunge as President Putin ordered the country’s first mobilization since World War II. 

Russia will conscript 300,000 soldiers and emphasized its readiness to use nuclear weapons, escalating the war further.

The index tanked yesterday as the Kremlin confirmed that is moving to annex Ukrainian territory, setting up referendums to join Russia in the breakaway Luhansk and Donetsk Republics, Kherson, and Zaporizhzhia.

The annexation is seen by many as serious means of escalation, giving grounds for the Kremlin to consider Ukraine’s recent counterattack an aggression on Russian soil with Western weapons.

Russian financial markets were also pressured by the announcement Russia would tax exports to raise RUB 3 trillion to cover its looming budget deficit and increasing war chest. Energy shares and miners led the losses.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 2.8% higher at 2,190 on Thursday, slightly rebounding after plunging 12.3% in the last two sessions as investors monitored corporate news amid further escalation of the war in Ukraine and fresh threats to the West.

This week, President Putin ordered the country’s first military mobilization since World War II and emphasized Russia’s readiness to use its nuclear weapon arsenal after announcing plans to formally annex four Ukrainian territories through referendums set for this weekend.

The annexation is seen by many as serious means of escalation, giving grounds for the Kremlin to consider Ukraine’s recent counterattack an aggression on Russian soil with Western weapons.

On the corporate front, Gazprom shares surged 8% as its board announced interim dividends of RUB 51 per share for its record-setting profits in the first half of 2022.

Banks also booked gains after the central bank announced it extended reserve requirement relief measures.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index fell 4.6% to 2,090 on Friday, plummeting 14% on the week amid further escalation of Russia’s war in Ukraine and fresh threats to the West.

President Putin ordered the country’s first military mobilization since World War II and emphasized Russia readiness to use its nuclear weapon arsenal after setting plans to formally annex four Ukrainian territories through referendums that have already started.

Besides raising widespread protests within Russia, multiple EU members pushed for harsher sanctions against Moscow.

The annexation is seen by many as serious means of escalation, giving grounds for the Kremlin to consider Ukraine’s recent counterattack an aggression on Russian soil with Western weapons.

Russian financial markets were also pressured by the announcement Russia would tax exports to raise RUB 3 trillion to cover its looming budget deficit, driving energy companies to be among the leaders of the decline.

Miners also plunged, dropping 10% on the session.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index closed 10 points higher at 1,965 on Wednesday, extending last session’s slight rebound after a steep sell-off took the index to 5-year lows earlier in the week.

Referendums to join Russia carried out in four Ukrainian regions pointed to overwhelming majorities in favor, raising concerns that Moscow will respond aggressively to Kyiv’s recent counterattack as the territories will be formerly seen as domestically annexed.

Western leaders largely deemed the results illegitimate and refused to recognize results, driving countries to ramp up weapon packages to Kyiv.

Last week, President Putin ordered the country’s first military mobilization since World War II and emphasized Russia readiness to use its nuclear weapon arsenal, triggering Russian financial assets to crash.

In the meantime, Gazprom fell nearly 3% as new tax laws to cover Moscow’s budget deficit will result in RUB 1.3 trillion in taxes for the gas giant over the next three years.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index closed flat at 1,955 on Friday, remaining near the five-year low hit this week and notching a 19% decline on the month amid concerns of fresh military escalation.

The Duma formally signed the annexation of four Ukrainian regions today after a set of referendums, deemed illegitimate by the West, pointed to a large majority in favor of joining Russia.

The news follows pledges by President Putin that Moscow will defend any invasion of Russian territory with nuclear force and triggered a widespread military mobilization in the country, raising concerns of heightened conflict as Ukrainian forces continue their counterattack.

Meanwhile, Gazprom fell 4.5% today as investors weighed on new tax measures that mandate the gas giant to pay an extra RUB 50 billion every month over the next three years.

Meantime, the company welcomed reports from Russian intelligence claiming there is evidence that the West is behind explosions that caused the leak of the Nord Stream pipelines.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed over 4% higher at 2,045 on Monday, as investors took advantage of lower valuations after the index plunged nearly 20% in the prior month to 5-year lows.

The sell-off took place after President Putin’s announcement of military mobilization and nuclear threats in its war against Ukraine.

The Kremlin formally annexed four eastern Ukrainian regions on Friday, met with no approval from the international community and raising concerns that fighting could be escalated as Ukrainian forces extend its counterattack in the disputed regions.

Still, commodity-backed companies continue to face pressure by the announcement that Russia would raise tax exports on commodities to collect RUB 3 trillion to cover its looming budget deficit and increasing war chest.

Gazprom shares under performed to decline session as the new tax measures will mandate the gas giant to pay an extra RUB 50 billion every month the next three years.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index closed marginally higher at 2,046 on Tuesday, holding gains from yesterday’s rebound after pledges to escalate the attack against Ukraine drove the index to lose nearly 20% in September.

Selling pressure returned to blue-chip energy shares and banks, offsetting the extended rebound for miners and metallurgists.

Investors continued to monitor the war in Ukraine and sanctions from Western states, driving Russia’s export-heavy economy to become increasingly isolated.

The halt of gas sales to the West and Europe’s looming oil embargo erased a large amount of Moscow’s revenues and caused a sharp and uncharacteristic budget deficit according to the latest data.

Earlier, the Kremlin announced it would raise tax exports on commodities to collect RUB 3 trillion to cover its spending gap and increasing war chest.

 Gazprom tanked nearly 3% as the new tax measures will mandate the gas giant to pay an extra RUB 50 billion every month over the next three years


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index dropped almost 1% to 2,030 on Wednesday, after three consecutive sessions of small gains as investors worry about new sanctions.

The European Union approved a new package of sanctions against Russia, including a price cap on Russian oil shipped to third countries and mechanisms to avoid circumvention of sanctions.

Meanwhile, OPEC+ agreed to cut production by 2 million barrels per day, the most since the Covid-19 pandemic.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index closed around 0.5% higher at 2,021 on Thursday, booking losses for the second consecutive session and turning towards the 5-year low hit in the end of September, as investors continued to monitor commodity prices and geopolitical developments between Russia and the West.

Oil producers and distributors closed mixed as investors continued to digest the EU’s price cap on Russian oil imports, as Kremlin officials previously stated sales to economies that engage in price caps is strictly forbidden.

The developments offset the broad rally for crude oil prices this week after OPEC+ announced an output cut, with Rosneft adding 1.6% while Lukoil fell 1.6%.

In the meantime, Gazprom closed nearly 2% higher, extending its volatile momentum as it is set to trade ex-dividend at the start of next week.

Gazprom’s dividends for the first half of the year are expected to be a record-breaking RUB 51.03 per share


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index extended losses and tanked nearly 4% to close at 1,945 on Friday, ending the week slightly lower near the five year-low hit September 26 as investors continued to gauge the effects that recent geopolitical developments may have on the Russian economy.

Earlier in the week, the European Union agreed to a price cap Russian seaborne oil ahead of the outright embargo due early in 2023, pressuring the outlook of energy revenues as heavier-weighing clients in Asia will have increased bargaining power.

Concerns that Moscow can’t finance its budget deficit and its increasing war chest drove policymakers to mandate heavy tax increases to collect over RUB 3 trillion in the next three years.

Among single stocks, Gazprom fell 5.3%.

The gas giant is expected to book even sharper losses on Monday as it will be trading ex-dividend to start next week, with payments to shareholders carrying the stock until Friday set for a record-breaking RUB 51 per share


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia Index closed 1.4% lower at 1,917 on Monday, partially recovering after opening more than 9% down but still hitting levels not seen in over five years as heavyweight stocks hit their ex-dividend date.

Gazprom shares closed more than 16% lower as its shareholders are no longer rewarded with the company’s dividends.

The gas giant’s board previously approved a record RUB 1.2 trillion dividend payout for H1, totaling over RUB 51 per share.

Tatneft also fell over 6% due to its dividend gap.

In the meantime, Russian forces launched the largest air attack on multiple Ukrainian cities to the west of annexed regions since the start of the invasion in retaliation to the explosion of the Crimean Bridge.

Despite the increased isolation that heightened conflict could bring to the Russian economy, MOEX blue chips of all sectors booked sharp gains with Sberbank, Lukoil, and Nornickel adding over 4%, highlighting the disconnect between Russian markets and the macroeconomic background.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia closed 1.6% higher at 1,948 on Tuesday, erasing last session’s decline and rebounding slightly from the five-year low hit yesterday.

After declining due to dividend gaps among commodity-backed giants yesterday, shares in all sectors closed in the green as heightened geopolitical tensions between Russia and Western states took the center stage, highlighting the disconnect between movements in Russian financial markets and the external background.

Estimates from Bloomberg point to Russia already having lost 60% of its seaborne crude oil market in Europe ahead of the full embargo early next year, while Russian efforts to squeeze energy in the continent resulted in a virtual halt of natural gas supplies, seriously hurting the government's revenues.

Also, lower oil prices and export volumes pressured goods and services exports to fall in Q3.

In the meantime, the Bank of Russia said that economic activity in the country slowed considerably in the end of September.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed marginally higher at 1,953 on Wednesday, extending last session’s rebound from the five-year low hit on Monday as investors continued to monitor the worsening geopolitical crisis and its effect on the Russian economy.

Among the latest blows, data from the Ministry of Finance showed that Russia’s budget surplus sharply narrowed in September while the current account surplus fell in Q3, providing further evidence that lower energy exports to Europe and the retreat in energy prices continue to reduce Moscow’s revenues.

Concerns that state can’t finance its budget deficit and its increasing war chest previously drove policymakers to suggest heavy tax increases to collect over RUB 3 trillion in the next three years, pressuring commodity-backed shares.

In this session, Gazprom shares tanked the fourth session after Moscow said it could also raise taxes on LNG exports.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed slightly above the flatline at 1,955 on Thursday, extending minimal gains for the third session but failing to significantly rebound from the five-year low hit on Monday as investors continued to monitor worsening geopolitical tensions between Moscow and the West and its impact on the Russian economy.

Recent data from the Ministry of Finance showed that Russia’s budget surplus sharply narrowed in September while the current account surplus fell in Q3, providing further evidence that lower energy exports to Europe and the retreat in energy prices continue to reduce Moscow’s revenues.

This session, oil producers closed in the green after Deputy Prime Minister Novak said the government could increase capacity of ports to bolster seaborne oil exports instead of pipelines to combat decreasing energy revenues.

On the other hand, Gazprom booked losses for the fifth session.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 1,949 on Friday, halting three consecutive sessions of gains and remaining relatively close to the five-year low hit this week as worsening geopolitical developments compounded the deteriorating macroeconomic backdrop.

This week, data from the Ministry of Finance showed that Russia’s budget surplus was nearly erased in September while the current account surplus fell in Q3, providing further evidence that lower energy exports to Europe and the retreat in energy prices continue to reduce Moscow’s revenues.

Heavyweight commodity shares continued to bear pressure from plans of higher export taxes by Moscow to finance the looming budget deficit, aiming to raise over RUB 3 trillion by 2025.

On top of that, Russian Deputy Prime Minister Novak said that Russian gas production could contract by 10% in 2022, adding to blows for Gazprom as their shares tanked nearly 20% this week.

*12 MONTH CHART MOEX*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index extended early gains to close 3.2% higher at 2,013 on Monday, recovering from the five-year low touched last week despite the concerning macroeconomic backdrop, highlighting the disconnect between Russian financial markets and external developments.

After the federal budget data released last week nearly erased Russia’s strong surplus balance, the Ministry of Finance announced that it will use Russia's National Welfare Fund to finance its looming budget deficit for the first time, underscoring the country's precarious financial conditions.

While budget data shows that energy revenues have significantly shrunk since the start of the invasion, income is set to fall even further in December with the EU’s oil embargo, which also prohibit's EU tankers from being used to send oil to top consumers China and India.

Meanwhile, property developers led the gains in the session after the Duma extended preferential family mortgage programs until 2024.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index reversed early losses and closed 1% higher at 2,032 on Tuesday, extending the sharp rebound last session and highlighting the disconnect between Russian financial assets and external developments.

The European Union announced it will establish a benchmark index for LNG purchasers in member-states, aiming to curb the rise in electricity prices.

Gazprom closed slightly lower, also pressured by a further decline in natural gas prices.

In the prior session, the Ministry of Finance announced that for the first time it will use Russia's National Welfare Fund to finance its looming budget deficit, as federal budget data released last week showed that depleting revenues from energy exports nearly erased Russia’s strong surplus position.

Banks closed as the sharpest gainers of the session, with VTB shares jumping 2.6%.

At the same time, Lukoil outperformed oil companies to add over 2%.


----------



## Belli

Cannot get your funds out of the Russian market if they won't let you.  That tends to distorts the actual veracity or reported value of that share market too.









						Australia's sovereign wealth fund still holding $200 million in Russian investments despite war in Ukraine
					

Earlier this year the Future Fund announced it would divest its holdings in companies listed on the Russian Stock Exchange but on the same day, the Central Bank of Russia banned brokers from executing sales on behalf of non-Russian residents.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 2.9% lower at 1,973 on Wednesday, erasing gains from the rally in the prior two sessions and approaching the five-year low hit last week as signs of aggravation in Russia’s war against Ukraine further isolate Russia’s economy.

President Putin declared Martial Law in the four Ukrainian regions formally annexed by Moscow, setting the precedent for heightened territorial dispute and worrying investors of possible retaliations from the international community.

On the corporate front, oil shares were among the sharpest losers of the session, with Lukoil tanking 2% and Rosneft dropping 0.5%.

The outlook for the sector remains grim as the EU is set to halt seaborne oil imports and prohibit tankers from shipping oil to costumers in Asia in December, after recent budget data showed that Moscow nearly wiped out its strong surplus position due to depleting energy export revenues.

In the meantime, Rusal shares sank 4.5% as they traded ex-dividend


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index closed 2.4% higher at 2,025 on Thursday, nearly erasing the 2.7% drop from the prior session as investors continued to monitor worsening geopolitical tension, further underscoring the disconnect between Russia’s macroeconomic backdrop and equity market movements.

In latest developments, the Russian cabinet allocated RUB 1 trillion from its National Wealth Fund to cover the deficit set for this year, a move that has never been done before, as energy revenues for Moscow are quickly collapsing.

On the corporate front, oil shares booked strong gains despite the grim outlook for the sector, as the EU is set to halt seaborne oil imports and prohibit tankers from shipping oil to customers in Asia in December.

Lukoil shares jumped over 4%.

On the macro front, the latest data showed consumer inflation rose for the fourth consecutive week while producer inflation was steady in September, adding to bets the CB will pause its rate-cutting cycle next week.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 0.9% higher at 2,044 on Friday, gaining nearly 5% on the week despite the worsening macroeconomic backdrop and geopolitical developments during the period, underscoring the disconnect between Russia’s financial markets and the external situation.

The Kremlin announced that it allocated RUB 1 trillion from its rainy-day fund to cover the looming budget deficit set for this year, an unprecedented move, highlighting the deterioration of Russia’s economy as it becomes secluded from the international community.

Investors continue to assess how upcoming retaliatory measures could impact Russia, with the EU’s oil embargo set to start December, in addition to the renewed potential of price caps on energy.

Individual share movements were dominated by dividend announcements, with Lukoil adding 7.7% on the week as investors await potential news of dividends to be approved by the giant’s board.

*MOEX 12 MONTH CHART*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.9% higher at 2,061 on Monday, extending the 5% jump last week to a one-month high amid hopes that blue-chip companies will announce dividend payments despite the worsening macroeconomic backdrop.

Lukoil shares continued to outperform, soaring 20% in the last four weeks.

Shares in the energy sector also received support from payout possibilities after Finance Minister Siluanov said that the cabinet is in favor of state-backed companies paying dividends.

Still, the outlook for energy producers remains clouded as the EU’s oil embargo and potential price cap are set to compound the depletion in energy revenues for Moscow.

Consequently, Russia will have to use part of its rainy-day fund to make up for its looming deficit for the first time ever.

In the meantime, Rusagro jumped 2.3% after releasing third quarter results.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 3% higher at 2,130 on Tuesday, extending the sharp rally from recent sessions as hopes that blue-chip companies could announce dividends supported demand for equities across multiple sectors.

Oil giant Rosneft added 4.5% after it announced its board of directors will meet to discuss the amount paid for the first three quarters of the year, while Lukoil added nearly 3% on expectations of payouts.

Gazprom shares also closed among the leaders and added more than 5%. Data compiled by Bloomberg pointed to China having imported record quantities of liquified natural gas from Russia in September.

Still, the outlook for energy producers remains clouded as the EU’s oil embargo and potential price cap are set to compound the depletion in energy revenues for Moscow.

Consequently, Russia will have to use part of its rainy-day fund to make up for its looming deficit for the first time ever.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEC Russia index closed 0.4% lower at 2,120 on Wednesday, halting a four-session rally and easing from the one-month high hit yesterday.

Investors continued to focus on corporate results and dividend announcements for blue-chips traded in Moscow, as existing sanctions have isolated Russia’s economy from the international community and the deteriorating geopolitical and macroeconomic backdrop has little effect on Russian equities.

Among the heavyweights, investors await dividend announcements for Rosneft and Lukoil.

Miners were among the main losers of the session, with Norilsk Nickel dropping more than 2.5%.

On the macroeconomic data front, investors awaited production data to be released shortly after the closing bell.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed nearly 2% higher at 2,161 on Thursday, rebounding sharply from the slight decrease in the prior session to levels not seen in five weeks with support from energy and metallurgist shares.

The strong momentum continued to be supported by hopes that companies will distribute hefty dividend payments, partially making up for previous dividend cancelations amid the crash in Russian financial markets.

The movements take place despite the negative external sentiment and uncertainty in the Russian energy sector ahead of sanctions by the EU, underscoring that the deteriorating geopolitical and macroeconomic backdrop has little effect on Russian equities.

Oil giants Rosneft and Lukoil both extended their rallies amid dividend announcement hopes.

In the meantime, investors await the CBR’s decision tomorrow, set to hold rates steady at 7.5% after six consecutive rate cuts.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index pared early losses and closed slightly above the flatline at 2,165 on Friday, the highest in over five weeks, after the Central Bank of Russia held its key interest rate at 7.5% as expected.

The decision signaled the end of the loosening cycle by the CBR, halting six straight rate cuts since the emergency hike to 20% in February.

In the meantime, investors digested President Putin’s speech at an annual meeting in Moscow, where he further emphasized the Ukrainian invasion’s perceived success and took jabs against Western leaders, strengthening concerns that Russia will remain economically isolated for a prolonged period.

Still, sentiment was lifted slightly after Defense Minister Shoigu announced Russia's military mobilization is done.

The MOEX closed the week 6.9% higher amid hopes that companies will distribute hefty dividend payments, underscoring that the deteriorating geopolitical and macroeconomic backdrop has little effect on Russian equities.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed flat at 2,167 on Monday, remaining at the five-week high hit on Friday and booking a 10% advance in October as investors continued to monitor blue-chip stocks announcing dividend payments.

The rally during the month underscored the disconnect between Russian equities and the worsening geopolitical situation as retaliation from the West continued to isolate Russia’s economy form the rest of the world.

In the meantime, Moscow pulled out of the UN-brokered agreement that guaranteed a safe trade corridor for Ukrainian grain shipments through the Black Sea.

Still, Russian fertilizer producers closed mixed, with PhosAgro booking gains while Acron sharply declined.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX ended little changed at 2,170 on the first trading day of November, after booking a 10% advance in October, as investors continued to monitor blue-chip stocks announcing dividend payments.

Rosseti shares were among the top performers as the board of directors of some subsidiaries is set to meet today, and some may pay dividends.

On the other hand, shares of Rosneft were down for a third consecutive day, and stocks of Severstal and Moscow Exchange were also lower.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed flat at 2,174 on Wednesday, remaining close to the over five-week high hit in the last session as investors continued to monitor possible dividend payment announcements and corporate results.

Lukoil closed marginally higher after announcing it will pay dividends of RUB 256 per share for profits during the first three quarters of 2022, adding to the RUB 537 per share from retained 2021 profits.

Other energy giants also closed in the green, with Rosneft adding more than 1%.

The gains take place despite the negative external sentiment and uncertainty in the Russian energy sector ahead of sanctions by the EU, underscoring that the deteriorating geopolitical and macroeconomic backdrop has little effect on Russian equities.

On the other hand, miners and metallurgists closed in the red, with Severstal dropping nearly 1%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.8% lower at 2,156 on Thursday, easing from the five-week high hit earlier this week with pressure from banks and fertilizer producers.

The Russian Ministry of Economic Development announced that the economy contracted 5% yearly in September, driving the Ministry to forecast a 4.4% contraction in the third quarter.

In the meantime, October PMI data showed a strong decline in private sector output in October driven by the service sector, as manufacturers registered a further rise in production.

On the corporate front, sharp losses for the Bank of Saint Petersburg and PhosAgro led the declines for lenders and fertilizer producers, respectively.

On the other hand, energy heavyweights booked gains after the Finance Ministry announced it expects energy revenues to have risen in October due to higher global oil prices.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




*The Moscow exchange was closed on Friday due to Russia's Unity Day holiday.*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 2.5% higher at 2,208 on Monday, rising to levels not seen since September with support from metallurgists and energy producers, as investors returned from holidays on Friday.

Rosneft led the oil giants traded in Moscow with a near 6% jump, as its board is expected to announce dividend recommendations this week.

Other oil companies outperformed the broader index, benefiting from the Finance Ministry’s announcement that it expects energy revenues to have risen in October due to the rebound in global benchmark prices.

In the meantime, iron ore miners and steel producers also rallied, with Severstal, Mechel, and NLMK all jumping over 5%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed marginally below the flatline at 2,207 on Tuesday, edging down from the seven-week high touched in the prior session as losses for energy giants offset advances for metallurgists and banks.

After soaring nearly 7% in the prior session, Rosneft led the pullback in the oil sector's rally to drop 1.3% today.

Urals oil prices trade at the highest levels since July, and weekly seaborne oil exports jumped to a five-month high at the start of November as Russian firms rush to sell oil products ahead of the start of the EU’s oil embargo next month.

In the meantime, traders also digested remarks from CBR Governor Elvira Nabiullina stating that the central bank will maintain current capital controls supporting the ruble and that inflation expectations are high, erasing hopes that the bank could deliver another rate cut.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 1.8% lower at 2,167 on Wednesday, marking its worst session in three weeks with downward pressure from banks and energy producers.

Oil stocks extended their decline, as investors continued to gauge expectations of the sector’s profitability ahead of the EU’s oil embargo in December.

Vessel data compiled by Bloomberg indicated that weekly seaborne oil exports jumped to a five-month high in early November as sellers scrap to complete transactions before the start of restrictions.

Besides halting oil imports, the embargo will prohibit European tankers from operating oil shipments to China and India.

Transneft and Surgut shares fell 3% and 2%, respectively, while Rosneft dropped 1% as investors await the Board’s dividend decision expected this week.

In the meantime, investors also awaited fresh inflation figures to be posted shortly after the closing bell.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 2% up at 2,210 on Thursday, the highest since late September with support from banks and miners.

Sberbank shares jumped nearly 7% to lead the gains in the session after the lender posted a 9.8% annual increase in profits in October, in addition to announcing plans to pay dividends next year.

VTB also closed higher with a 3.5% increase after its owner announced that the takeover of Otkritie Bank should be completed before the end of the year.

In the meantime, miners and metallurgists also closed sharply higher, supported by an increase in base metals and bullion as the dollar retreated sharply.

The rally in the sector signaled some connection between Russian equities and the external environment, which has grown increasingly uncommon due to capital controls in Russian financial markets


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index rose 7 points to 2,217 on Friday, adding 2.9% on the week to close at its highest since late September, as investors monitored corporate developments and shook off news of Russian military losses in Ukraine.

Miners and metal workers extended yesterday’s rally and led the gains in Moscow, supported by the jump in base metal and bullion prices paired with a weakening dollar.

The upturn signaled some connection between Russian equities and the external environment, which has grown increasingly uncommon since February due to capital controls in Russian financial markets.

In the meantime, banks closed mixed after last session’s rally due to positive outlooks for Sberbank and VTB.

Oil shares also traded in the red, with Rosneft dropping nearly 1% as investors awaited a potential dividend announcement by the company’s board after the closing bell


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 1.2% higher at a two-month high of 2,244 on Monday, as investors continued to monitor commodity markets and corporate news.

Shares from miners and metallurgists continued to grow after carrying last week’s rally, supported by higher prices for iron and steel.

The upturn signaled some connection between Russian equities and international benchmark commodity prices, which has grown uncommon since February due to capital controls in Russian financial markets.

Rusal, Mechel, and NorNickel increased between 2% and 4%.

In the meantime, Rosneft stocks dropped 1.7% after dividend recommendations from the company’s Board underwhelmed investors.

Oil producers continue to be pressured by a clouded outlook ahead of the start of the EU oil embargo in three weeks.

Data compiled by Bloomberg pointed to Russia receiving $118 million in seaborne oil export revenues on the week ending November 11th, the lowest since the start of the year.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index fell 1% to close at 2,223 on Tuesday, retreating from the two-month high hit in the prior session with broad pressure from energy producers and metallurgists.

Oil stocks fell 1.1% on average as investors continued to assess the darkening outlook for the sector ahead of the start of the EU embargo in three weeks.

Russian seaborne oil exports to Europe will be halted on December 5th, while Russia will also be prohibited from using Western tankers and insurance services on deliveries to Asia.

Ahead of the embargo, data compiled by Bloomberg pointed to Russia receiving $118 million in seaborne oil export revenues on the week ending November 11th, the lowest since the start of the year.

Rosneft shares underperformed the sector for a second straight session and fell 2.7% after dividend announcements underwhelmed investors.

In the meantime, Gazprom shares closed muted after the gas giant announced that exports fell by 43.2% and production fell by 19.2% year-to-date.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index closed 0.2% higher at 2,227 on Wednesday, paring losses after being down 1.5% at the start of the session as investors assessed risks that heightened geopolitical tension could bring to the Russian economy.

Following the initial investigations, Poland and NATO officials said that the missile that hit a Polish grain facility close to the Ukrainian border was likely a stray fired by Ukrainian defenses, driving Polish PM Morawiecki to say Poland might not need to trigger NATO’s Article 4.

Capital controls limited the impact that geopolitical tensions immediately have on Russian assets after Moscow ramped up air strikes to Kyiv to their heaviest since the start of the war in February while Russian forces retreated from Eastern Ukrainian territories.

Miners rebounded from early losses to lead gains for the index, with Polymetal and NLMK both adding more than 3%.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.6% lower at 2,213 on Thursday, extending its retreat from the two-month high this week with pressure from miners and metallurgists.

Base metal producers Mechel and Rusal further trimmed last week’s rally and tanked nearly 3%, leading the losses for the sector.

The former was also pressured by the Russian government announcing it will raise taxes on coking and thermal coal in the first quarter of 2023.

Also, Norilsk Nickel tracked the further decline for the LME nickel benchmark and dropped 2%.

Among oil stocks, Tatneft tanked 2% as investors further digested dividend announcements from the company’s board, while Transneft rebounded 0.2% from yesterday’s slump as flows via the Druzhba pipeline to Europe restarted.

In the meantime, geopolitical tensions continued to show a limited impact on Russian equities after NATO officials believed it was a stray Ukrainian missile that hit Polish territory.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index closed 0.4% lower at 2,204 on Friday, marking a 0.5% drop on the week amid pressure from commodity-backed shares.

The subindex for oil and gas producers fell 2.2% on the week, significantly underperforming the broader benchmark as investors continued to assess the concerning outlook for the Russian energy sector ahead of the start of the EU oil embargo in December.

Besides the halt of seaborne oil exports to EU states, companies will be prohibited from using Western tankers and insurance services on deliveries to Asia.

Ahead of the embargo, data compiled by Bloomberg pointed to Russia receiving $118 million in seaborne oil export revenues on the week ending November 11th, the lowest since the start of the year.

In the meantime, the EU announced it is set to place a cap on natural gas prices at the end of the month, further pressuring state-run energy giants. Tatneft and Novatek both fell 1% in the session.

*12 MONTH MOEX CHART*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index held losses throughout the session to close 1.8% down at 2,166 on Monday, dropping to the lowest in over two weeks as investors continued to assess the effect that foreign markets closing themselves to Russian energy may have on the domestic economy and the federal government’s fiscal health.

The European Union is set to halt seaborne oil imports from Russia and set a price ceiling for the use of European tankers and insurance services on oil shipments starting December 5th.

In the meantime, EU states continue to consider a price cap on Russian natural gas.

Oil giants Rosneft and Tatneft sank more than 3%, while natural gas producer Novatek dropped 2.9%.

Metallurgists also continued to fall, erasing the rally earlier in the month. Mechel and Polyus stocks slipped over 3% each.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 1.3% higher at 2,196 on Tuesday, nearly erasing the sharp decline from the prior session with broad support from metallurgists as investors weighed on President Vladimir Putin’s new addition to the budget law.

The new documents signal the allocation of RUB 8 trillion from oil and gas revenues for 2023-2035 with an annual indexation of 4% from 2026.

Further, the budget deficit is planned to be at 2% in 2023 and 1.4% in 2024 with RUB 2.9 trillion to be financed by the country’s National Welfare Fund, an unprecedented move.

On the corporate front, Polyus and MMK led the gains for the mining and metallurgical sector with each advancing more than 4%.

Oil producers were in the green but underperformed the broader index, as investors continued to assess the outlook for the sector ahead of the EU’s embargo in December.

Also, Gazprom ended flat after stating it may curb gas shipments via Ukraine next week.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia Index closed 0.7% higher at 2,212 on Wednesday, extending last session’s rebound as investors monitored the extent of measures against Russian energy exports from the European Union and its effect on state revenues.

The EU is set to halt seaborne oil shipments to Europe and allow the use of European tankers and insurance services to Asia below a price cap, previously speculated to range between $65-$70 per barrel.

Still, Russian authorities have pledged that no sales will be allowed for any country that complies with the cap, jeopardizing much-needed energy revenues for the state.

At the same time, the EU proposed a ceiling on natural gas prices at €275 for TTF contracts, well above current prices.

Oil producers and gas giant Gazprom closed between 0.5%-1% higher, as restrictions were not deemed worse than expectations.

 The latter announced it could cut gas flows through its last remaining pipeline to Europe next week, citing storage disputes with Moldova


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 5 points lower at 2,206 on Thursday, halting two consecutive sessions of gains as investors monitored discussions regarding the G7’s price cap on Russian oil exports and the effect it may have on state energy revenues.

Urals oil contracts currently trade at $67 per barrel, driving multiple states to argue that the current proposals of a $65-$70 ceiling are too lenient.

Still, Greece and Malta argued for higher cap values to limit the impact on their shipping industry.

Oil companies closed mostly lower, with Rosneft, Tatneft, and Lukoil dropping between 0.25% and 0.5%, but still holding gains from the week.

In the meantime, Gazprom closed flat after announcing it plans to boost investments by 16% to RUB 2.3 trillion next year.

On the macro front, the latest data showed the decline in industrial activity unexpectedly eased in October, and producer prices rose the least in two years.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.8% lower at 2,194 on Friday, dropping 0.5% on the week as investors continued to monitor discussions regarding the EU’s price cap on Russian energy and the effect it may have on state energy revenues.

Multiple EU states deemed the suggested cap range of $65-$70/barrel too lenient, as Urals oil price benchmarks hover at $66.

Still, Greece and Malta argued for higher cap values to limit the impact on their shipping industry.

While oil giants traded in Moscow edged lower in the session, Rosneft and Lukoil closed the week on the green as the price ceiling levels discussed could have a limited impact in the country’s oil revenues.

In the meantime, Gazprom booked slight gains after announcing it plans to boost investments by 16% to RUB 2.3 trillion next year.


*MOEX 12 MONTH CHART*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.8% lower at 2,177 on Monday, dropping for the third straight session as investors continued to monitor developments regarding price ceilings on Russian energy exports to the EU.

Final talks in Brussels were delayed over the weekend, as policymakers attempt to agree on a price cap for Russian seaborne oil exports for the use of European tankers and insurance services on deliveries to Asia next week.

Multiple states deemed the suggested price cap of $65-$70/barrel per barrel too lenient as Urals oil contracts hover well below $60, while nations with large tanker industries advocated for higher caps.

Oil giants Rosneft and Lukoil were among the sharpest losers and fell 2.7% and 2.4%, respectively.

Besides the possible European cap, widespread protests and strict lockdowns in Russia’s top oil importer, China, also added bearish pressure to the outlook of the sector.


----------



## bigdog

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.5% higher at 2,185 mark on Tuesday, halting three straight sessions in the red as investors continued to monitor debates regarding the EU’s price ceiling on Russian seaborne oil exports.

Although EU ministers were still unable to agree on a price ceiling for European tankers and insurers to service exports to Asia next week, proposed caps fell to the $62/barrel mark.

Still, multiple states call for stricter restrictions as different commodity pricing trackers see Urals oil hovering below $60, the lowest in over one year.

Oil shares underperformed the broader index to close mixed, with Rosneft adding 0.9% but Lukoil dropping 0.5%.

On the other hand, MMK and Polymetal added over 2% each to lead the metallurgists.






Market Data Coverage: Russia - List of Companies


----------



## rcw1

bigdog said:


> The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.5% higher at 2,185 mark on Tuesday, halting three straight sessions in the red as investors continued to monitor debates regarding the EU’s price ceiling on Russian seaborne oil exports.
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning bigdog
rcw1 was reading an article about this...   _"regarding the EU’s price ceiling on Russian seaborne oil exports."  _How this will affect the Russian economy and their response... and how this would affect Europe with or without Chinese support.   

Age brings about forgetfulness.  Must endeavour to find it again, was most interesting indeed.
Anyways have a good day bigdog.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index extended losses in the session to close 0.5% lower at 2,175 on Wednesday, fully erasing gains from the prior session as investors continued to monitor debates between EU ministers regarding the price ceiling on Russian for the use of European tankers and insurance services to Asia next week.

Oil shares further underperformed the broader index as the lack of a deal would mean that European services will be halted completely with the start of the embargo.

Investors also monitored Covid protests and the outlook for strict lockdowns in China for projections of energy demand in Russia’s top importer.

Tatneft and Surgut both slipped 1% to be among the top losers in the session.

In the meantime, Yandex closed below the flatline as investors continued to speculate on the company’s future as current restructuring measures draw it closer to the Russian government.






rcw1

EU member states are running out of time to agree on a price cap for shipments of Russian crude oil after another round of last-ditch talks between the bloc’s ambassadors on Monday evening (28 November) ended without a deal.

The EU is set to ban almost all Russian oil imports into the bloc on 5 December, which is meant to be combined with an international price cap on shipments, but just days away from these coming into force, member states are struggling to agree on the potential cap.

“There is no deal. The legal texts have now been agreed, but Poland still can’t agree to the price,” one EU diplomat said.

Brussels has been working with G7 countries to implement the price ceiling on seaborne Russian oil, with them proposing to cap it at $65-70 a barrel.

The goal is to allow oil to continue flowing while simultaneously pushing down Moscow’s ability to fund its war in Ukraine. Under the plan, cargoes of Russian oil would have to sell at or below the cap or risk being banned from shipping insurance and reinsurance.

Unlike the gas price cap currently being negotiated by EU countries, the price cap on oil would only be applied to Russian supplies, and it would come as another sanction in the wake of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

*Polish insistence*​In Monday’s talks, EU ambassadors debated whether to set the cap as low as $62 per barrel on exports of Russian crude oil. However, several EU diplomats said consensus remains elusive, with some countries wanting to go much lower.

“The Poles are completely uncompromising on the price without suggesting an acceptable alternative,” one EU diplomat said.

Hawkish member states led by Warsaw say this will be ineffective because it is too close to the price Russia already gets on the market, meaning the sanction would not punish the Kremlin enough to cripple its war economy.

Poland, together with Lithuania and Estonia, is pushing for a significantly lower cap of around $30 and wants the implementation of the cap to be tied to the promise of the next ninth sanctions package against Russia.

“There are three elements which still need to be discussed: criteria of the price cap adjusting, the inclusion of a mechanism to the new package of sanctions, and the level of cap price,” a CEE diplomat told EURACTIV.

Russia’s oil and gas exports are forecast to account for 42% of the country’s revenues this year at 11.7 trillion roubles, up from 36% or 9.1 trillion roubles in 2021, according to _Reuters_, citing the country’s finance ministry.

Ukraine’s President Volodymyr Zelenskyy said on Saturday (26 November) the cost of Russian
seaborne oil should be capped at $30-$40 a barrel,  _Reuters _said.

*Mediterranean compromise*
Other price cap sceptics, meanwhile, have already given ground.

EU member states, including those with big shipping industries such as Greece, Malta, and Cyprus, had wanted to ensure the price is sufficiently high to keep trade in Russian oil flowing, a position likely to be supported by the US.

These shipping countries’ concerns were “squared off” in Monday’s talks, EU diplomats said, adding that pressure is now expected to mount on the hawkish member states to compromise.

“France, Germany, and a few others are quite critical of Poland, they say: The Meds have come quite a way in compromising, now it’s time to reciprocate,” a second EU diplomat said.
*Deadline looming*​A new date for talks is yet to be set, EU diplomats said, even though the price cap mechanism is due to enter into force on 5 December. Expectations in Brussels are that negotiations could be concluded by the end of this week.

After several weeks of drawn-out negotiations in May, EU leaders agreed to a partial embargo on crude oil imports by sea, which will take full effect by the end of 2022.

Hungary, Slovakia, and the Czech Republic then secured exemptions from the ban for the pipeline imports they rely on.
If there is no agreement on the G7 price cap idea by next Monday, the bloc will need to implement the harsher measures agreed upon at the end of May, which would include a ban on all Russian crude oil imports from 5 December and on petroleum products from 5 February, some EU diplomats warned.

It also remains unclear at this stage whether there would need to be additional adjustment talks at the G7 level if the EU agrees a cap outside of the group’s proposed price range.

*How the cap would work*
When implemented, the price would apply to any ship carrying Russian oil, no matter what flag it flies.

Shipping companies would only be allowed to transport oil sold below or at the level of the agreed cap.

If a ship is found to be carrying Russian oil and not adhering to the set cap, it will lose access to services like insurance.

While the question about whether proper monitoring can be ensured remains, the EU aims to team up with key countries for maritime insurance, like the UK, to give the sanction teeth.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index hovered around 2,200 points on Thursday, trading in a tight range since November, as investors continued to monitor developments over a proposed price cap on Russian crude.

At the same time, markets reacted to Federal Reserve comments on interest rates while the Russian currency was squeezed by the end of a favorable tax payment period.

Regarding individual share price movement, Polymetal International and Mostotrest Pao were among the biggest gainers, up nearly 4% and 3%, respectively. Conversely, Rusolovo Pao dropped almost 6% to be among the top losers.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,180 on Friday, dropping 0.7% on the week as EU states continued to disagree on the appropriate price ceiling for services related to the export of Russian oil.

Oil-producing giants Lukoil and Rosneft closed in the red as the outlook for the sector continued to worsen.

Despite lowering its price ceiling proposal to $60/barrel for the use of European tankers and insurance in deliveries to Asia, Poland did not sign off on the agreement as Urals oil contracts hover well below the proposed cap.

Still, tank owners have reportedly already started to charge more for the transportation of Russian crude, pressing demand for the slowing economies of India and China.

 In the meantime, metallurgists erased their early gains after stronger-than-expected US payroll data lifted the dollar and hampered expectations for industrial demand for top consumer China, driving Rusal and NorNickel to drop 2% and 1%, respectively

*MOEX 12 MONTH CHART



*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index closed 1.2% higher at 2,207 on Monday, erasing losses from the prior week as investors digested the new price ceiling on Russian oil and assessed the initial impact of the EU’s seaborne oil embargo.

The EU set a price ceiling of $60/barrel for the use of European tankers and insurance services on deliveries to Asia, below initial proposals but well above the current market price according to Urals grade contracts at Russian ports.

Still, Moscow said it will not participate in any deals that have the cap triggered in the future.

Oil giants Rosneft and Lukoil closed 2.6% and 1.3% higher, respectively, as investors shook off concerns about how the cap and the embargo could hamper profits for oil heavyweights.

The latter also benefited from shareholders approving the RUB 537 per share dividend from 2021 and RUB 256 per share from the first three quarters of 2022.

In the meantime, metal companies rallied as easing Covid curbs in China drove base metal prices higher.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.6% lower at 2,196 on Tuesday, partially erasing gains from the last session with pressure from heavyweight energy producers.

Investors continued to assess the impact that the start of the EU’s oil embargo and the G7 oil price cap may have on the Russian economy.

The EU decided on a price ceiling of $60/barrel for the use of Western tankers and insurance services on deliveries to Asia, below initial proposals but well above the current market price according to Urals grade contracts at Russian ports.

Moscow said it will not export any oil that has the price cap triggered, risking a further dent in sales and bringing exposure to older equipment and more expensive insurance.

Rosneft fell nearly 1%, while Surgut retreated 0.7%.

In the meantime, Gazprom edged 0.2% down as German energy groups Uniper and RWE launched legal proceedings against the gas giant over contract breaches in Gazprom’s supply halt this year.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia closed 0.2% lower at 2,192 on Wednesday, extending last session's decline as the EU’s oil embargo and the G7 oil price cap threaten the highly dependent oil exports for Russia.

While the sharp decline in international oil benchmarks further decreases the likelihood of the $60/barrel price cap being triggered, higher prices charged by shippers and insurance to accommodate for risks have pressured the Urals oil flagship grade to trade at its widest discount to Brent since August.

Also, reports state that Russian authorities consider placing a price floor on exports, further risking supply and driving the sector to underperform the broader index in Moscow.

Tatneft and Transneft both closed 0.3% lower.

In the meantime, equities did not show a sharp reaction to Russian President Putin's warning that the risk of nuclear war continues to rise due to threats from the West


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed below the 2,200 mark on Thursday, trading in a tight range since late October, as investors continued to monitor developments over a price cap on Russian crude.

Russia's Urals oil has been changing hands with an almost 40% discount to Brent, days after an EU export embargo came into force and the EU, G7, and Australia set a $60 price cap on Russian oil exports.

Meantime, both oil benchmarks remained under pressure amid a gloomy outlook for global growth and demand, which, among with a stronger rouble, could put Russia's oil revenues under some strain.

On the corporate side, Korshunovkiy Gok Pao and Enel Rossiya Pao were among the biggest losers, down roughly 5% and 2%, respectively.

Conversely, Sfi Pao added almost 3% to be among the top gainers*.




*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The MOEX Russia index closed 0.4% lower at 2,178 on Friday, declining for a fourth straight session and closing the week marginally in the red with sharp losses for energy producers and banks.

Heavyweight oil companies were set to be among the sharpest losers of the week, pressured by the darkening outlook for the sector amid the start of the EU’s oil embargo and the G7’s $60/barrel price cap on Western export services.

Consequently, Russian authorities threatened to place a price floor on exports and President Putin stated the country’s top producers could cut output.

Even though the Western price ceiling has not been triggered since market prices hover well below the cap, added risk due to heightened geopolitical tension has increased the cost for the use of tankers and insurance, dragging Urals oil prices to their biggest discount to Brent since August.

Surgut led the losses and fell 1.8%. In the meantime, investors awaited domestic price data to be released after the closing bell.

*MOEX 12 Month Chart*


----------



## rcw1

rcw1 said:


> Good morning bigdog
> rcw1 was reading an article about this...   _"regarding the EU’s price ceiling on Russian seaborne oil exports."  _How this will affect the Russian economy and their response... and how this would affect Europe with or without Chinese support.
> 
> Age brings about forgetfulness.  Must endeavour to find it again, was most interesting indeed.
> Anyways have a good day bigdog.
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Good morning,
Published this morning (12/12/22) via News Corp Media:

The European Union embargo on Russia’s oil and an international cap on the price of the country’s crude is disrupting the maritime transport sector.

The EU on Monday enforced an embargo on Russian crude shipments, the bloc’s latest sanction in retaliation for Moscow’s invasion of Ukraine.

This week also saw the start of a $US60 cap on a barrel of Russian crude, agreed by Western nations.

Aimed at depriving Russia of key income, the measures have also slowed transportation of its oil by sea.

This is because Turkey has started to request proof of insurance from tankers loaded with Russian crude, slowing their passage through the Bosphorus and Dardanelles straits and onto international markets.

The Financial Times has reported that Russia has assembled a “shadow fleet” of more than 100 vessels seeking to circumnavigate the Western sanctions regime.

These ships are reportedly using non-Western insurers and selling oil at higher prices to countries that have not subscribed to the new sanctions.

A 1936 treaty guarantees the freedom of navigation to merchant vessels passing through Turkey’s two straits.

But it also gives Turkey the right to regulate security — a provision it is now using to make sure the oil ships are insured against spillage and other accidents.

The London P&I Club, a leading provider of maritime protection and indemnity insurance, claims “the Turkish government’s requirements go well beyond the general information that is contained in a confirmation of entry letter.

Have a safe and Happy Christmas and prosperous new year.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.2% lower at 2,173 on Monday, booking losses for the fifth session and extending the slight retreat from the previous week with pressure from energy producers and metallurgists.

Heavyweight oil stocks continued to underperform the broader index after the start of the EU’s oil embargo and price cap last week, as geopolitical risks drove tankers and insurance companies to have already started charging more even though Urals oil market prices are well below the price ceiling.

Most major companies in the sector closed in the red, led by a 1.4% drop for Tatneft.

In the meantime, data from the Ministry of Finance showed that Russia’s budget surplus widened sharply in November after plummeting in the third quarter, supported by dividends and a large windfall tax paid by Gazprom on profits from soaring gas prices.

Still, the Ministry expects to finish the year with a 2% shortfall to GDP, as war spending mounts.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed flat at 2,174 on Tuesday as losses for oil shares offset gains for miners, while investors assessed the outlook for the Russian economy as expectations of lower revenues and increased war spending dent the government’s finances.

Data from the Ministry of Finance showed that Russia’s budget surplus widened sharply in November due to the large windfall tax paid by Gazprom, but officials still expect Russia to close the year with a budget shortfall equivalent to 2% of GDP.

Revenues from oil companies should drop even further amid the EU’s oil embargo and the G7’s price cap.

Oil companies continued to underperform with Transneft tanking 1.3%.

On the other hand, miners surged with Polyus and Severstal adding 3.5% each after cooler-than-expected US inflation triggered a rally in metal prices, pointing to an increased connection between Russian miners and benchmark commodity prices despite sweeping capital controls by the MOEX and CBR.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.6% down at 2,160 on Wednesday, the lowest in over one month, as the Western retaliation to Russia’s attack on Ukraine continued to hamper the outlook of the Russian economy.

Data from the Ministry of Finance showed that Russia’s budget surplus widened sharply in November due to the large windfall tax paid by Gazprom, but officials expect Russia to close the year with a budget shortfall equivalent to 2% of GDP.

Revenues from oil companies should drop even further amid the EU’s oil embargo and the G7’s price cap.

Oil giants Rosneft and Surgut both closed 1% lower, leading oil companies to continuously underperform the broader index.

While trading marginally in the red, miners continued to outperform the Russian market with the benefit of higher demand projections for base metals, pointing to an increased connection between Russian miners and benchmark commodity prices despite sweeping capital controls imposed by authorities.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 1.5% down at 2,127 on Thursday, the lowest in seven weeks, as investors continued to worry about Russia’s worsening economic outlook.

Data from the Ministry of Finance showed that Russia’s budget surplus widened in November due to the large windfall tax paid by Gazprom, but officials still expect the government to close the year with a budget shortfall equivalent to 2% of GDP as war spending continues to press public finances.

Revenues are also likely to decrease as the start of the EU’s oil embargo and the G7’s price cap to allow for shipping services has reduced prices for Russian energy exports.

Consequently, oil shares dropped 1.5% in the session and over 4% since the start of sanctions on December 5th.

In the meantime, metallurgists halted their recent rally and tanked more than 2% on average, led by a 3% slide for Norilsk Nickel.

Tomorrow, the CBR is expected to hold its interest rate steady at 7.5%, as previously signaled.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index pared earlier losses to close slightly higher at 2,130 on Friday, supported by a 1.3% jump for Lukoil and 1% advance for Rosneft ahead of the former’s ex-dividend date next week, while investors shook-off warnings form CBR Head Nabiullina after the central bank’s policy decision.

The Central Bank of Russia held its key rate unchanged at 7.5%, as previously signaled.

The bank stated that pro-inflationary risks are prevailing as the military mobilization hampered the labor force and hurt capacity, reducing the likelihood of future rate cuts.

Inflation is also supported by unfavorable terms of trade brought by Western sanctions on Russian oil exports, pressuring the ruble.

Oil companies enjoyed some respite and averaged gains for the first session in eight.

Still, the extended losses for oil producers since the start of the EU’s embargo and the G7’s price cap pressured the MOEX index to close the week more than 2% lower.

*MOEX 12 MONTH CHART*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed marginally lower at 2,130 on Monday, paring the slight gains from the prior session and approaching the eight-month low touched last week as the decline for energy producers and banks outweighed gains for miners.

Gazprom shares slid 1.4% after the European Union approved a price ceiling for TTF benchmark natural gas contracts at EUR 180 per megawatt hour. Still, the cap is well above current market prices.

Oil shares also fell sharply as lower global demand and the EU’s oil embargo pressured Urals oil benchmarks to remain close to 23-month lows.

On the other hand, steel producers challenged lower international base metal prices and traded in the green, led by a 3% jumps for MMK and Novolipetsk.

Meanwhile, the broader index is expected to decline in the next session as heavyweights Sberbank, Gazprom, and Lukoil will be trading ex-dividend.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.5% lower at 2,119 on Tuesday, the lowest in eight weeks, and extending the slight drawdown in the prior session as the 12.3% plummet for energy giant Lukoil was enough to offset sharp gains in all other sectors.

Shares for Russia’s second-largest oil producer slid as the company traded ex-dividend after soaring oil prices during the year drove the company to distribute record-setting payouts.

In the meantime, MMK reversed early gains and closed 1.3% down after its board announced it will not pay dividends for 2022.

Still, other commodity-linked companies booked sharp gains in the session as the ruble’s decline is set to improve Russian energy and metal exports.

Oil giant Rosneft added 3%, while mining heavyweights Mechel and Polymetal jumped 7% and 4.5%, respectively.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.2% lower at 2,116 on Wednesday, extending sharp losses in the prior session to the lowest in two months as investors continued to show concerns for the Federal Government’s fiscal health amid the war and the increasingly worse macroeconomic outlook for Russia’s economy.

Mining shares closed 0.3% down, correcting from the rally in previous sessions as the ruble’s slide made Russian metal exports more affordable for the foreign market.

In the meantime, oil shares continued to extend losses since the start of the EU’s oil embargo and the G7’s price cap at the start of the month.

Lower revenues for the energy sector press the government’s finances as spending continues to rise to support Moscow’s war efforts.

Funds from the National Welfare Fund have already been withdrawn to support the looming budget deficit, while the CBR stated that it bought 90% of OFZ bonds in November auctions to carry government borrowing.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index cut early gains to close slightly above the flatline on Thursday, limiting its rebound from three consecutive sessions of losses that brought the index to eight-week lows as the bleak outlook of the Russian economy and the federal government’s finances continued to restrict any significant upturn.

Mining and metallurgical shares booked declines, pressured by lower export demand as the ruble erased some of the week’s losses.

Oil producers also closed in the red, extending their recent retreat as high interest rates worldwide, soaring Covid cases in major consumer China, and Western sanctions dent demand for Russian energy.

On the other hand, property developers booked gains and extended their rally this week after the Ministry of Finance submitted resolutions to loosen conditions on preferential mortgage programs.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed flat at 2,124 on Friday, notching a 0.4% retreat on the week as losses for oil shares offset gains for metallurgists as investors continued to assess the grim outlook for the Russian economy.

Oil producers Surgut and Transneft slid nearly 2% each to lead the losses in the sector as soaring Covid cases in top consumer China and Western sanctions dent demand for Russian energy.

Data by Reuters showed that exports of oil from Russian Baltic ports are expected to decline by 20% month-on-month in December amid the start of the EU’s oil embargo and the G7’s EUR 60 price ceiling.

Meanwhile, export-heavy Russian miners and metallurgists closed the session and the week in the green as the ruble’s slide benefited the outlook on foreign sales.

In the meantime, Gazprom closed the day with a 2.6% jump after shareholders approved the firm’s board dividend recommendations for oil subsidiary Gazprom Neft.






*12 MONTH MOEX CHART*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.6% higher at 2,151 on Tuesday with support from miners and metallurgists while investors continued to monitor dividend news, as Russia’s clouded macroeconomic backdrop provides limited opportunities for profits in equities despite strict capital controls to limit selling pressure.

Norinickel, Severstal, and Mechel all added more than 1% in the session, benefiting from expectations of stronger base metal demand in top consumer China amid its Covid reopening.

Metal exporters were also supported by the ruble’s slide past 70 per USD, making its goods more appealing to the foreign market.

Banks also booked gains, extending yesterday’s rally triggered by signals of strong profits from major lender Sberbank.


----------



## bigdog

Vladimir Putin bans Russian oil exports to countries that imposed price cap over Ukraine war
					

President Vladimir Putin delivers Russia's long-awaited response to a Western price cap, signing off on a five-month ban on the supply of crude oil and oil products to nations that impose the cap.




					www.abc.net.au
				




Vladimir Putin bans Russian oil exports to countries that imposed price cap over Ukraine war​
President Vladimir Putin has delivered Russia's long-awaited response to a Western price cap, signing off on a five-month ban on the supply of crude oil and oil products to nations that impose the cap.

The Group of Seven major powers, the European Union and Australia agreed this month to a $US60 ($89)-per-barrel price cap on Russian seaborne crude oil effective from December 5 over Moscow's "special military operation" in Ukraine.

The decree, published on a government portal and the Kremlin website, was presented as a direct response to "actions that are unfriendly and contradictory to international law by the United States and foreign states and international organisations joining them".

"Deliveries of Russian oil and oil products to foreign entities and individuals are banned, on the condition that in the contracts for these supplies, the use of a maximum price fixing mechanism is directly or indirectly envisaged," the decree stated, referring specifically to the United States and other foreign states that have imposed the price cap.

The decree, which includes a clause that allows for Mr Putin to overrule the ban in special cases, stated: "This … comes into force on February 1, 2023, and applies until July 1, 2023."

Crude oil exports will be banned from February 1, but the date for the oil products ban will be determined by the Russian government and could be after February 1.

The price cap, unseen even in the times of the Cold War between the West and the Soviet Union, is aimed at crippling Russian state coffers and Moscow's military efforts in Ukraine.

Finance Minister Anton Siluanov said on Tuesday (local time) that Russia's budget deficit could be wider than the planned 2 per cent of GDP in 2023, with the oil price cap squeezing export income, an extra fiscal hurdle for Moscow as it spends heavily on its military campaign in Ukraine.

However, some analysts have said the cap will have little immediate impact on the oil revenues that Moscow is currently earning.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.5% lower at 2,140 on Wednesday, halting four consecutive sessions in the green with broad pressure from energy producers, miners and metallurgists, and banks as increased economic isolation continued to deteriorate Russia’s macroeconomic backdrop.

Gazprom shares fell 1% after the gas giant published data showing a 46% yearly drop in gas exports during 2022, setting a gloomy precedent for 2023 as European gas prices hover below pre-war levels and are less likely to offset lower volumes.

Oil shares also booked losses after President Putin confirmed that no exports will be made to countries that abide by the G7’s price cap, while soaring Covid cases from major Russian importer China hampered demand further.

The MOEX is set to close the year 44% lower, leading losses for worldwide stock benchmarks.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% higher at 2,147 on Thursday after the 0.5% gain in the prior session, supported by broad rebounds from the energy, metallurgical, and banking sectors while investors digested a batch of economic data signaling further economic hardships for Russia.

Russia’s unemployment rate fell to a record-low 3.7% in November and wage growth rebounded in October, underscoring the central bank’s concerns that the Russian economy is going through a labor shortage due to the military mobilization for the war in Ukraine.

In the meantime, monthly GDP, retail sales, and industrial production contracted sharply.

On the corporate front, Mechel led the gains for metallurgists as base metal prices in China edged higher, while oil producers closed in the green after dropping in the prior session.

The MOEX Russia index is set to close the year 44% lower amid an investor exodus after Russia’s war in Ukraine.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed Friday at 2,154, plummeting 44% on the year as the Russian invasion of Ukraine and consequent sanctions by Western countries triggered an investor's exodus.

The sell-off came despite strict measures by the Moscow Exchange and the Central Bank of Russia to stop the losses, including closing the stock market for one month at the end of February, banning foreign investors from “unfriendly” countries, and prohibiting short selling.

In the meantime, Russian companies were excluded from foreign bourses and global equity indexes.

Oil giant Lukoil closed the year down 40% amid embargoes and sanctions against Russian oil that sent Urals benchmarks plunging.

Gazprom sank 54% despite posting record profits, as the Russian state heavily taxed its profits to finance its war chest.

Lastly, Sberbank fell 53% as the West excluded Russian banking from the Swift system, isolating the Russian economy.






*MOEX 12 CHART*


----------



## bigdog

The MOEX was closed on Monday for the New Year holiday.​


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.9% higher at 2,171 on Tuesday, extending gains for the third session as authorities extended further capital controls on Russian equities to limit selling pressure from the country’s deteriorating macroeconomic climate.

The Ministry of Finance announced on Friday that investors from “unfriendly” countries will only be able to sell financial instruments at half the current market price, with the government taking up to 10% of every transaction to finance its looming budget deficit.

Foreign investors have been locked out of the Russian equity market since February 25th.

Gains were distributed among all major sectors, with export-heavy industries benefiting from a drop in the ruble. Lukoil shares added more than 1.5%, while Gazprom rose by nearly 1%


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index erased early gains and closed 0.2% lower at 2,168 on Wednesday, halting three consecutive sessions of gains with persistent pressure from heavyweight energy producers.

Oil stocks continued to decline as soaring Covid infections in China pressed demand expectations and lowered crude oil benchmark prices, with Rosneft and Surgut dropping 0.8% and 0.5%, respectively.

China took the lead as the main buyer of Russian oil amid the start of the EU’s oil embargo and the G7’s price cap on oil exporting services, increasing Russia’s dependency on energy demand from China.

Consequently, the spread between Urals and Brent contracts continued to widen and hover at August highs.

Limiting losses, the Ministry of Finance announced last week that investors from “unfriendly” countries will only be able to sell financial instruments at half the current market price, with the government taking up to 10% of every transaction to finance its looming budget deficit.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




*The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.5% down at 2,156 on Thursday, extending losses from the prior session with further pressure from energy producers and electricity grid operators.*​*Oil stocks continued to decline as sanctions from the West increase Russia’s dependability on Chinese oil demand, recently hit by soaring Covid infections.*​*Consequently, Urals oil contracts hover at near two-year lows at the widest discount to Brent since August. Lukoil fell over 0.6% and Surgut lost 0.5%.*​*In the meantime, low natural gas contracts continued to pressure Gazprom, with shares dropping 0.7% on the session.*​




​
​


----------



## JohnDe

Russia asking for a 36 hour ceasefire for the Orthodox Christmas, but the Ukraine have rejected the idea.I'm guessing that this won't go down well with their investment markets.









						Ukraine war: President Putin order temporary ceasefire for Ukraine - BBC News Pidgin
					

Di ceasefire wey dem schedule to start for 12:00 Moscow time (09:00 GMT) go jam wit di Russian Orthodox Christmas.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed flat at 2,156 on a thin-trading Friday due to the orthodox Christmas over the weekend, holding losses from the two prior sessions as investors continued to assess the impact of Russia’s economic isolation on the outlook of its economy.

Shares for oil and gas producers closed with minor gains and losses, failing to recover from this week’s rout as sanctions from the West increase Russia’s dependability on Chinese oil demand, recently hit by soaring Covid infections.

Still, the broader index closed the week marginally higher, supported by a rally on Monday due to the extension to capital controls.

The Ministry of Finance announced that investors from “unfriendly” countries will only be able to sell financial instruments at half their current market price, with the government taking up to 10% of every transaction to finance its looming budget deficit.

Foreign investors have been locked out of the Russian equity market since February 25th.






*MOEX 12 CHART*


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia held most of its early gains and closed 0.3% higher at 2,164 on Monday, halting three consecutive sessions of declines amid marginally higher trading volumes as investors are back from Christmas festivities in Russia.

Banks led the gains, with TCS Group and Sberbank adding 2% and 1%, respectively.

Miners and metal producers also rose sharply, with Seligdar, Mechel, and Alrosa closing in the green.

Further, shares from coal producers rebounded slightly from Friday’s slump due to Bloomberg's report that the federal government proposed a one-time tax payment for coal and fertilizer producers.

In the meantime, oil shares continued to underperform and closed with marginal losses, as energy sanctions from the West and soaring taxes for energy exporters continue to threaten the sector’s outlook.


----------



## bigdog

MOEX Russia Index - 2023 Data - 1997-2022 Historical - 2024 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year. Oil...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.3% lower at 2,158 on Tuesday, paring gains from the prior session with renewed pressure from raw-material-linked sectors as investors continued to assess commodity markets and the extent that Russia’s economic isolation can impact growth this year.

Oil shares led the losses with Transneft, Surgut, and Lukoil dropping nearly 1% each.

Data from Argus noted that contracts for Urals oil grade sold as cheap as $38 per barrel in the port of Primorsk, less than half of the Brent benchmark, pressured by the embargo from the West as soaring shipping costs to China and India limit demand.

Miners and metallurgists also booked losses as the ruble’s appreciation weighed on export demand, with Mechel sliding 1.6%


----------

